# Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?



## Pikehunterr (23. März 2014)

Moin, wurde heute kontrolliert, als ich gerade einen Spinner in der Größe 0 an meine Rute montiert habe. Bevor ich einmal auswerfen konnte kam ein Fischereiaufseher zu mir, der mich anmachte das es ja Hechtschonzeit wäre und auf den Spinner ja ein Hecht gehen könnte und mein Verhalten nicht zu verantworten sei. Desweiteren beschwerte er sich das ich kein Kescher dabei hatte, worauf Ich erwiederte das ich eine Handlandung bevorzuge, da es schonender für den Fisch ist. Er forderte danach meine Papiere ein und sagte mir das Ich das Angeln beenden soll. Ich für meinen Teil finde soetwas einfach nur überflüssig. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Laserbeak (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Also ich sehe zunächst einmal keinen fachlichen Fehler in den Geschehnissen.
Das der Ton die Musik macht, ist ja klar.
Und kleinlich kann man auch nicht sagen, wenn dem Gesetz Genüge getan wird. 
Es ist Hechtschonzeit. Der Kescher ist gefordert. An einen Spinner kann der Hecht gehen.
Alles richtig, oder ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

musst lessen was in der gewässer ordnung drinn steht,kescher ist bei uns pflicht was ich auch gut finde.

bei uns ist zander,hecht zur gleiche zeit zu,ab der schonzeit darf mit keinem kunstköder gefischt werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

habt ihr eine raubfischschonzeit oder nicht? ist ein Raubfisch frei ? das ist alles nicht schön geschrieben von dir da man ja noch nicht mal weiß in welchem Bundesland du wohnst.in Berlin ist Schonzeit bis 30.4. da hättest du jetzt Probleme egal wie groß der spinner, blinker wäre.....


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich sehe es anders als Du. Zum Angeln gehört auch ein Kescher.:m

Wenn nicht ausdrücklich verboten, dann ist in der Hechtschonzeit auch der Kunstköder erlaubt. Zumindest bei uns in NRW.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ein Kescher muss fast immer mitgeführt werden. Ist auch viel Fischschonender als irgendwelche Kiemengriffe. Zumal noch kein Handlandungsprofi geboren wurde. Und womit wird dann geübt, bis man das "perfekt" drauf hat? Richtig...

Und wenn bei euch zu Raubfischschonzeit jeder Kunstköder verboten ist, dann hast du Pech gehabt. Es gibt dann nämlich immer Angler, die mit 18cm Gufis oder 15cm Wobblern auf Barsch angeln wollen...

Ich halte mich ja schon nicht immer an alles. Aber sowas dusseliges würde auch mir nicht einfallen. Zumal die "Verstösse" super leicht schon aus der Entfernung zu erkennen sind.


----------



## Pikehunterr (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein. Das mit dem Kescher steht in der Gewässerordnung aber mal ehrlich was macht es für einen Sinn einen Fisch, den man sowieso zurücksetzt zu keschern und ihm unnötigen Stress auszusetzen, wenn man ihn sowieso zurücksetzt, da kann man ihn auch einfach im Wasser vom Haken lösen oder wenn nötig mit der Hand landen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Damit ist nicht zu Spaßen heutzutage!
Die nehmen Dir den Angelschein weg und du kannst wieder die Eisenbahn aufbauen#h


mfg nobbi


----------



## Pikehunterr (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Allrounder Ich kann es ja auch verstehen, das man nicht mit den typischen Hechtködern loszieht. Aber ein 2 Cm langer Spinner ist in meinen Augen kein Köder auf den ein Hecht geht.


----------



## FranzJosef (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> @ Allrounder Ich kann es ja auch verstehen, das man nicht mit den typischen Hechtködern loszieht. Aber ein 2 Cm langer Spinner ist in meinen Augen kein Köder auf den ein Hecht geht.


Ich hatte schon genug 70+cm-Hechte auf 4cm-Twister oder 5cm-Gummis, jeweils direkt am Boden (max. 10cm hoch) eingejiggt. #6


----------



## fordfan1 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein. Das mit dem Kescher steht in der Gewässerordnung aber mal ehrlich was macht es für einen Sinn einen Fisch, den man sowieso zurücksetzt zu keschern und ihm unnötigen Stress auszusetzen, wenn man ihn sowieso zurücksetzt, da kann man ihn auch einfach im Wasser vom Haken lösen oder wenn nötig mit der Hand landen.



Dann mach ihn im Wasser los,man kann aber trotzdem nen Kescher mitnehmen und sich so viel unnötigen Stress sparen |wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Wie schaut es denn konkret bei Euch aus?

Absolutes KuKö- Verbot, oder sonstige Beschränkungen?

Die Sache mit dem Kescher.... wenn es bei Euch so festgeschrieben steht, dann ist das halt so und du hast Dich an die Regeln zu halten.

Bislang kann ich nix kleinliches auf Seiten des Fischereiaufsehers erkennen- sieht eher nach "erwischt und wenig Einsicht" aus!


----------



## danny7017 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Da warst du ein gefundenes Fressen zum Ego polieren.
Bei den wirklichen Verbrechern wird dank ihres Dialektes, immer ein großer Bogen drum gemacht.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Um das zu beurteilen muss man wissen, in welchem Bundesland es war, und was im jeweiligen Erlaubnisschein steht. 

Kleinlich darf ein Aufseher von mir aus gerne sein - solange er Recht hat.
Ich persönlich habe es schon öfter erlebt, dass ein Aufseher versucht eigene Sichtweisen als "Regeln" auszugeben. Eine "Kescherpflicht" oder "Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit" sind sehr schönee Beispiele dafür. Unabhängig davon wie man persönlich dazu steht, gibt es durchaus Konstellationen bei denen man völlig legitim in der Hechtschonzeit Spinnfischen kann. Ebenso gibt es Konstellationen die es erlauben ohne Kescher am Wasser rumzulaufen.


----------



## Frostbeule (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich gebe dir Recht, der Aufseher hätte dich ermahnen können, dass Du künftig einen Kescher mitzuführen hast. Mir ist das Gleiche mit der Polizei passiert, der Beamte hatte einfach Lust dazu, mir den Angelabend zu vermiesen, kein Kescher dabei und den Angeltag noch nicht in der Fangstatistik eingetragen. Recht hatte er zwar, aber wenn alles Andere ordnungsgemäß ist finde ich es einfach lächerlich, dass die in Hamburg am Samstagabend nichts Besseres zu tun haben, als Angler wegen Kleinigkeiten Platzverweise zu erteilen...

Da mußte ich mir echt einen Kommentar verkneifen.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

ich verstehe nicht worum es hier gehen soll ?
willst du mittleid das der fischereiaufseher so böse zu dir war ?
zustimmung das du richtig gehandelt hast ?
aber auf jedenfall lustig geschrieben ^^
ob du ausgeworfen hast oder nicht
spielt das im grunde eine rolle ?
sicher kann man jetzt sagen hast du nicht also spielt es keine rolle ob aber naja egal


> der mich anmachte


was verstehst du unter anmachte ? oder ist schon ne die kontrolle an sich ne anmache ?


> ja Hechtschonzeit wäre und auf den Spinner ja ein Hecht gehen könnte und mein Verhalten nicht zu verantworten sei


da wird hier eh wieder jeder seine eigene meinung haben man sieht ja auch an die themen die in der hecht/zander schonzeit immer wieder aufkommen wo irgend jemand versucht an bestimmungen vorbei zu kommen
ich weiss ja nicht ob bei euch in der zeit kunstköder generel verboten sind ?


> Desweiteren beschwerte er sich das ich kein Kescher dabei hatte, worauf Ich erwiederte das ich eine Handlandung bevorzuge, da es schonender für den Fisch ist


wenn kescher vorschrift ist dann ist das eben so was du bevorzugst ist wieder eine andere sache 
und ob das schonender für denn fisch ist da scheiden sich auch die geister hat auch jeder ne eigene meinung zu


> sagte mir das Ich das Angeln beenden soll. Ich für meinen Teil finde soetwas einfach nur überflüssig. Wie seht ihr das?


sag mal bitte was ist daran denn überflüssig ? 
was hätte er denn sagen sollen ? ihm blieb doch keine andere möglichkeit als es dir zu sagen das du es unterlassen sollst ?
wie gesagt ich weiss nicht ob kunstköder verboten sind oder ob die handlandung verboten ist
aber auf jedenfalls scheint kescher vorgeschrieben zu sein
und denn hastest du ja nicht dabei


----------



## Sneep (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hallo,

kleinlich war das nicht. 

Ob es richtig war, kann man erst beurteilen, wenn man weiß, was euer jeweiliges LFischGesetz und eure Vereins-Gewässerordnung zu den beiden Fragen aussagen. 

Dann kommt es darauf an, ob es sich um eine vom Verein benannte Aufsichtsperson oder einen amtlichen Fischereiaufseher handelt.

Wenn ich als Aufseher unterwegs bin und stelle 2 mögliche Verstöße fest, reagiere ich da sicher darauf. Deswegen bin ich schließlich unterwegs.
Der Hinweis auf ein Fehlverhalten ist übrigens noch keine Anmache.
Ob das Einstellen des Angelns rechtens war hängt von den örtlichen Bestimmungen ab. 

Bei Entzug der Fischereiberechtigung oder der Beschlagnahme von Gerät gibt es vieles zu beachten, das geht nicht so einfach.

Ich habe nichts gegen korrekte Fischereiaufseher,
auch nichts gegen gründliche, nur etwas gegen ahnungslose.

SnEep


----------



## Matthias89 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Über die Tatsache mit dem Spinner kann man sich streiten... Aber da man nen 0er ja nicht all zu weit werfen kann, er die Größe von Fischbrut hat und die Hechte sich jetzt schon in Ufernähe aufhalten kann man das schon kritisch sehen. Und die Sache mit dem Kescher ist mal ne klare Sache... Beim angeln ist ein Unterfangkescher mitzuführen. Ob man den benutzt ist was anderes...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein. Das mit dem Kescher steht in der Gewässerordnung aber mal ehrlich was macht es für einen Sinn einen Fisch, den man sowieso zurücksetzt zu keschern und ihm unnötigen Stress auszusetzen, wenn man ihn sowieso zurücksetzt, da kann man ihn auch einfach im Wasser vom Haken lösen oder wenn nötig mit der Hand landen.



Der Sinn ist es ja eigentlich den Fisch zu entnehmen (Ist nicht in Schleswig eh C&R Verbot?). Mit dem Kescher geht das schnell und unkompliziert...Handlandung ist nicht ganz so einfach und bedarf Übung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man es sich als Angler so kompliziert macht.

Wenn Kescher mitzuführen ist:
Mitführen...

Wenn Kunstköder verboten sind:
Es lassen...

Oder sich eben nicht erwischen lassen....


Ich finde auch fach- und sachkundige Kontrollen/Kontrolleure gut. 

Leider gibt es auch immer wieder Fälle, in denen Kontrolleure ihre persönliche Missstimmung oder fachlichen oder charakterliche Defizite an möglichen "Delinquenten" auslassen...


----------



## Angler9999 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein. Das mit dem Kescher steht in der Gewässerordnung aber mal ehrlich was macht es für einen Sinn



Wenn der Kescher pflicht ist, dann brauchst du dich nicht beschweren. Du darfst dich sogar bedanken, das er keine Anzeige geschrieben hat!
In der Gewässerordnung steht bei uns "geignetes Fischlandungsgerät" Hände kann ich dir sagen, zählen nicht dazu?

Mit einem Raubfischköder, bei Schonzeit zu Angeln, auch hier überlege mal selbst.

Es gibt Ausnahmen, aber du hast ja die Bibel (Gewässerordnung) ja bereits gelesen. Hier steht alles drin.

Leider lesen die wenigsten diese vor dem Angeln.


----------



## Pikehunterr (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Cologne 
Ich möchte ganz sicher kein Mitleid, mich interessieren nur die Meinungen anderer. Kunstköderverbot besteht nicht, da ich noch nicht einmal geworfen hatte bin ich der Meinung, dass er mir die Papiere nicht hätte wegnehmen dürfen. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die sich freuen, das jemand Fische zurücksetzt und nicht gleich alles abknüppelt was Maß hat. 

@ Sneep 
Es war ein Fischereiufseher, der vom Verein beauftragt wurde.


----------



## Wallersen (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?

Beschissen!


So, zu den Geschehnissen.
Ich finde das Verhalten des Aufsehers in diesem Fall nicht kleinlich.
Wenn Kunstköderverbot herrscht dann betrifft das nunmal auch einen kleinen Spinner.
Mit der Handlandung schön und gut, ich bevorzuge diese auch weil sie eben schonender ist. Leider kann man nicht alle Fische mit der Hand landen.. versuch das mal mit nem 15 pfund Karpfen bei unwegsamen Ufern.. daher habe ich auch immer einen Kescher dabei.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist es ja eigentlich den Fisch zu entnehmen (Ist nicht in Schleswig eh C&R Verbot?). Mit dem Kescher geht das schnell und unkompliziert...Handlandung ist nicht ganz so einfach und bedarf Übung.



Untermaßige darf man zurücksetzen. Fische die ich nicht verwerten kann auch. Beim Meerforellenangeln hab ich immer einen Kescher dabei und Fische die ich nicht entnehme, werden zu 95% im Wasser abgehakt. Teilweise ohne den Fisch überhaupt anzufassen.

Der Handlandung stehe ich trotzdem mehr als Kritisch gegenüber.


----------



## TropicOrange (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich finde auch fach- und sachkundige Kontrollen/Kontrolleure gut.
> 
> Leider gibt es auch immer wieder Fälle, in denen Kontrolleure ihre persönliche Missstimmung oder fachlichen oder charakterliche Defizite an möglichen "Delinquenten" auslassen...



Auf jeden Fall. Wie es ohne Kontrollorgane zugehen würde, sieht man hier sehr schön an Gewässern, deren Vereine keinen allzu großen Wert auf die Kontrolle der Einhaltung ihrer Gewässerordnungen legen. Da werden von den [edit by Admin: So nicht!] schonmal 20 Regenbogner pro Tag aus dem Weiher geholt, ohne dass sich irgendwer dran stört. Die Regeln sind doch so einfach, allgemeinverständlich und sich dran zu halten auch nicht allzu schwer. Auch wenn man vielleicht nicht immer alles für sinnvoll erachtet.

Über Profilneurotiker, denen ihre Tätigkeit als Sch***zverlängerung dient und die in bester Gutsherrenart ihre Runden am Gewässer drehen, sollte man als Angler schon stehen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich bisher keinen einzigen solchen erleben musste. Vielleicht macht einfach der Ton die Musik. Ein freundliches "Petri" in Verbindung mit nem schnellen Handschlag gefällt doch jedem Kontrolleur. Und wenn er dann noch sieht, dass die Papiere sauber beieinander sind und man die Regeln einhält, passt das auch. Manche lassen sich dann auch mal den ein- oder anderen Tipp aus den Rippen leiern, über den man als Gastangler heilfroh ist.


----------



## Pikehunterr (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Allrounder 
Beim Meerforellenfischen habe ich auch einen Kescher dabei. An meinem Vereinssee bin ich auch meistens nur für ein paar Stunden mitm Fahrrad da ist son Kescher immer ein Klotz am Bein. Meine Hechte die ich release werden zu 99 Prozent im Wasser abgehakt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Kunstköderverbot besteht nicht, da ich noch nicht einmal geworfen hatte bin ich der Meinung, dass er mir die Papiere nicht hätte wegnehmen dürfen.



Ob Du auswirfst, oder PENG- "Mit fangbereitem Angelgerät am Gewässer angetroffen" lautet die Formulierung des FA

KuKö- Verbot besteht nicht?
Warum lässt Du dir dann nicht vom FA seine Maßnahmen begründen?

Und wenn du Dich im Recht glaubst und meinst, der Vereins FA hat sich mit der Maßnahme übernommen- warum bestellst Du dann nicht die Polizei hinzu und überlässt denen die Zwistigkeiten?


----------



## Pikehunterr (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Dorschbremse: Ich habe versucht ihn zu fragen, aber er sagte er hätte keine Lust auf Diskussionen. Und Polizei? Ich gehe angeln um die Natur zu genießen und mich zu entspannen . Da habe ich keine Lust auf so eine Diskussion. Außerdem denke ich das die wegen so einer unwichtigen Streitigkeit garnicht gekommen wären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> KuKö- Verbot besteht nicht?
> Warum lässt Du dir dann nicht vom FA seine Maßnahmen begründen?


Weil er ja mit dem Kescher auf jeden Fall (da vorgeschrieben, wie er sagt) die Arsxxkarte gezogen hätte.

Entweder an Regeln halten oder eben nicht erwischen lassen..


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Nichtsdestotrotz biste jetzt Deine Papiere los, oder?

DAS wäre mir ein Streit wert- kannste wohl glauben 

wg. Kescher... sagste halt, im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen- kost´halt nen Taler Verwarngeld, aber die Papiere biste halt nicht los!


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Es sind schon Angler verurteilt worden, weil sie mit Fangfähigem Gerät an einem Gewässer vorbeigelaufen sind, wo sie keine Angelberechtigung für hatten. Die Rute im Futteral ist "sicher". Alles fertig montierte macht dann idR. keinen Unterschied ob du auch tatsächlich beim Angeln, oder nur mit dem Gerät am Wasser angetroffen wirst.

Wenn kein Kunstköderverbot besteht, dann sieht die Sache mit dem 0er Spinner anders aus. Da hätt ich mir meine Papiere jedenfalls nicht abnehmen lassen. Aber das ist der oft geforderte "Ermessungspielraum" beim Angeln. Und schon gibts Ärger...


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> @ Allrounder
> Beim Meerforellenfischen habe ich auch einen Kescher dabei. An meinem Vereinssee bin ich auch meistens nur für ein paar Stunden mitm Fahrrad da ist son Kescher immer ein Klotz am Bein. *Meine Hechte die ich release werden zu 99 Prozent im Wasser abgehakt.*





Dann nimm doch einfach den kleinstmöglichen Klappkescher als Alibi mit. Niemand kann dir dann  ans Bein piss.., und du brauchst dich auch nirgendwo auszuheulen.:m


----------



## iltis05 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Was ist das denn!
Ich fische im Badischen und im Hessischen,das ganze Jahr über Kunstköder.Wenn kein generelles Kunstköderverbot besteht,kann es dir keiner verbieten.Ich bin immer mit kleinen gummis und miniwobbler unterwegs und ich hab da auch schon Diskusionen  mit der Wasserschutzpolizei gehabt und die können nix dagegen sagen,und sind immer freundlich geblieben.Das mit dem Kescher ist einfach nur doof,ich könnte auch die meiste Zeit darauf verzichten.Aber was vorschrift ist,muß beachtet werden.
Ich hab einen kleinen leichte Watkescher dabei,es gibt keine vorschrift wie groß oder lang er sein muß.Zur not nimm einen billigen lip-grip wenn erlaubt als Alibi mit und gut ist.
Die handlandung und dann das Releasen noch vorort anzuführen ist halt auch strafbar,wenn der dich Anzeigen will ,kann er das machen.
Aber der Herr hätte meine Angelpapiere nicht an dauerhaft an sich genommen,zur einsicht ja.Aber mehr auch nicht,der beschlagnahmt nicht von mir.
Außerdem fang ich regelmäßig Hechte oder kleine Zander mit Tauwurm,meine dürfen wieder schwimmen,so will es das gesetzt.Bei meinem Nachbar am Wasser wird alles gekillt und wird gekocht.
Und im Gernsheimer Hafen schaut die Wasserschutzpolizei aus max 25m entfernung zu,und es juckt nicht.
Da angeln die sogar noch rotzfrech schwarz und laufen weg wenn kontroliert wird.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## hanzz (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Schaff Dir n kleinen Klappkescher an.
Hängste an den Rucksack und gut ist.
Wie groß der Kescher sein muss, steht nirgends.
Mir wäre der Stress bei und nach einer Kontrolle zu groß.
Hab auch immer n kleinen Kescher dabei, der im Rucksack hängt und ruck zuck zur Stelle ist.

Stört überhaupt nicht. Ist aber groß genug, um am schwierigen Ufer einen Fisch landen zu können.

Erspart mir aber Stress und Diskussion in meiner Freizeit bei einer Kontrolle. Stress hab ich auf der Arbeit und da soll er auch bleiben.


----------



## wilhelm (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Es war ein vom Verein eingesetzter Kontrolleur also angelte der Treadersteller an einem Vereinsgewässer.
 Wenn es bei diesem Verein Vorschrift ist mit Kescher zu Landen bzw. einen mitzuführen dann muss man sich eben an diese Vorschriften halten und gut ist. Bei nicht beachten der Vereinsinternen Vorschriften ist der Aufseher ( Kontrolleur) sehr wohl berechtigt ein sofortiges Angelverbot auszusprechen und die Vereinspapiere einzuziehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hanzz,

danke, dass du mein Posting von vor 10 Min. bestätigst.#6


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich verstehe solche Threads nicht |kopfkrat
Es wird doch an dem speziellen Gewässer sicher so etwas wie eine "Gewässerordnung" oder ähnliches geben?
So lange ich gegen Regeln verstoße ist es doch kaum kleinlich, wenn mich daraufhin einer kontrolliert?

An meinem Vereinsgewässer ist der Kescher ebenfalls Pflicht und jegliches (!) Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit verboten..auch mit Würmern auf Barsche jiggen #t.

Und?
So ist es eben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Sag ich doch - an die Regeln halten oder nicht erwischen lassen...

Ist doch wohl anscheinend eh Usus unter den meisten Anglern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## hanzz (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hanzz,
> 
> danke, dass du mein Posting von vor 10 Min. bestätigst.#6



Da warst Du wohl schneller 

Es kann doch soooo einfach sein.


----------



## Franky (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

In der Tat... Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und Haltung bewahren, wenn man schon "erwischt" wird. Alles andere macht's nur kompliziert - und kompliziert wird meistens teuer...
Darum einfach keinen Grund für's "erwischt werden" bieten...


----------



## orgel (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> So lange ich gegen Regeln verstoße ist es doch kaum kleinlich, wenn mich daraufhin einer kontrolliert?
> 
> An meinem Vereinsgewässer ist der Kescher ebenfalls Pflicht und jegliches (!) Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit verboten..auch mit Würmern auf Barsche jiggen #t.



Ich vermute mal dass der TE es kleinlich findet, dass deshalb seine Papiere eingezogen wurden, weil der Kescher nicht dabei war (Kunstköder sind ja lt. TE nicht verboten). Das kann man so empfinden, muss man aber nicht |supergri Kommt halt vor allem auf die Situation und Reaktion der Beteiligten vor Ort an. Ich kann mir gut Vorstellen, dass es lediglich eine Ermahnung gegeben hätte, wenn man sich entschuldigt hätte, weil man den Kescher vergessen hat und sich nicht damit rechtfertig, dass man gegen die Mitführungspflicht verstößt, weil man ja die Handlandung bevorzugt.


----------



## Pikehunterr (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Auf die Idee mit dem Kescher bin Ich auch schon gekommen. Witzig wäre es auch einen Kescher wie er in den Souveniershops an der Ostsee verkauft wird mitzuführen oder noch besser ein Aquarienkescher, ob dieser wohl akzeptiert werden würde ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Wenn Du wissentlich mit Spielzeug auftauchst, wird der FA Dir sicherlich "wohlgesonnen" sein |uhoh:


----------



## Allrounder17 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> @ Cologne
> (...) Kunstköderverbot besteht nicht, da ich noch nicht einmal geworfen hatte bin ich der Meinung, dass er mir die Papiere nicht hätte wegnehmen dürfen.  (...)



Der Versuch ist strafbar !


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch - an die Regeln halten oder nicht erwischen lassen...
> 
> Ist doch wohl anscheinend eh Usus unter den meisten Anglern:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694



nö nö an die Regeln halten!
Das haben wir auch früher gemacht oder geh in der Zeit in Forellenpuff Angeln

nobbi


----------



## Andal (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

So ist das halt mit den Schlupflöchern. Wenn man eines gefunden hat, kann man trotzdem, oder gerade deshalb, hineinfallen und sich das Näschen blutig machen.


----------



## orgel (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Andal schrieb:


> So ist das halt mit den Schlupflöchern.



Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun? ;+


----------



## Andal (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



orgel schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun? ;+



Alibi-Kescher...!?


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Auf die Idee mit dem Kescher bin Ich auch schon gekommen. Witzig wäre es auch einen Kescher wie er in den Souveniershops an der Ostsee verkauft wird mitzuführen oder noch besser ein Aquarienkescher, ob dieser wohl akzeptiert werden würde ?


 


Eine Alternative wäre noch sich ein Hobby zu suchen, dessen Spielregeln man akzeptiert.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Oder eines, wo es erst gar keine gibt. Freestylenasenpopeling vielleicht!?


----------



## orgel (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Andal schrieb:


> Alibi-Kescher...!?



Ahso, da stimme ich Dir natürlich zu!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Regeln sind Regeln und meistens haben sie schon ihre Berechtigung.Sicherlich ist der Kescher nicht überall gefordert und wird auch nicht überall abverlangt,aber in der Schonzeit mit dem Spinner zu hantieren,das ist schon eine Ermahnung wert.

Kommt auf die Gegebenheiten insgesamt an,aber ich denke,das bei vielen Dingen schon ein Auge zugedrückt wird.


----------



## de_kochi (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Da meine "Angelkarriere" erst in 3 Wochen bzw. ab dem 30.04 ihren Start feiern wird, bin ich leider noch nicht sooo diskussionstauglich, in dem Gebiet |wavey:

Nur hat sich mir eine Frage beim Durchlesen des Threads ergeben:
Ich habe es so verstanden, dass die Papiere vom TE dauerhaft eingezogen worden sind. Wenn nicht, nehmen wir das einfach mal an. Wie geht es denn in so einem Fall weiter? Darf man dann nie wieder angeln, weil einem aufgrund des Verstoßes gegen entsprechende Gesetze/Verordnungen das erneute Erlangen solcher Papiere untersagt wird, oder ist das immer eine Fallentscheidung? Sprich: Wie beim Führerschein, auch mal 2 Monate Zwangspause...

Ich hoffe, es kam durch, was ich meine  |uhoh:

Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Andal schrieb:


> Oder eines, wo es erst gar keine gibt. Freestylenasenpopeling vielleicht!?


 

Du meinst den Gebrauch von Schnupftabak?


----------



## BERND2000 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Moin, wurde heute kontrolliert, als ich gerade einen Spinner in der Größe 0 an meine Rute montiert habe. Bevor ich einmal auswerfen konnte kam ein Fischereiaufseher zu mir, der mich anmachte das es ja Hechtschonzeit wäre und auf den Spinner ja ein Hecht gehen könnte und mein Verhalten nicht zu verantworten sei. Desweiteren beschwerte er sich das ich kein Kescher dabei hatte, worauf Ich erwiederte das ich eine Handlandung bevorzuge, da es schonender für den Fisch ist. Er forderte danach meine Papiere ein und sagte mir das Ich das Angeln beenden soll. Ich für meinen Teil finde soetwas einfach nur überflüssig. Wie seht ihr das?



 Nix für ungut, ich finde es völlig korrekt wie man sich Dier gegenüber verhalten hat.
 Du standst mit gebrauchsfertiger Spinnrute am Wasser, dann gilt das sie auch benutzt wird.
 Wenn er Deine Angelberechtigung bis zur Klärung durch die Eigentümer sicherstellt, ist deine Angelberechtigung bis zur Rückgabe erloschen.

 Wenn du dann bei Vorladung wirklich noch meinst dich in S.H mit C&R , herauswinden zu können, wird es nur noch schlimmer.

 Du hast schlicht und einfach gleich gegen drei Regeln verstoßen, die Dier zu Bedingung des Fischfanges gemacht wurden.

 Der Aufseher, erscheint mir vorbildlich gehandelt zu haben.
 ER stellt halt Vergehen fest, wie es gestraft wird entscheiden Andere.



 Kleinlich ?
 Ich denke, bei uns hättest du einige Monate Sperre und eine zusätzliche Strafe erhalten.
 Bei Wiederholung eine Sperre über Jahre.


----------



## orgel (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du hast schlicht und einfach gleich gegen drei Regeln verstoßen, die Dier zu Bedingung des Fischfanges gemacht wurden.



Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum es ein Verstoß sein ist, mit Kunstködern zu angeln, wenn es nicht verboten ist!? Sollte man dann doch mal einen Hecht landen, ist es auch kein Verstoß, diesen zurückzusetzen... Bleibt noch der Kescher, und da bleib ich bei meiner vorherigen Aussage.

Wir haben hier z.B. ein Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand und dort ist, trotz Schonzeit, bis zum 14.05. nur das Angeln mit Spinn- oder Flugangel erlaubt. Es geht aber auch niemand mit großen Wobblern oder GuFis los, sondern mit kleinen Ködern auf Forelle...


----------



## Hecht32 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Meistens höre ich bei Kontrollen die ich durchführe den Satz:"ja aber ich hab doch nur..., hab ich vergessen, ist doch nicht so schlimm!", und schon ist man kleinlich!

Ich finde es nicht kleinlich, das der Fischereiaufseher das fehlen des Keschers moniert hat. Den Hinweis auf die Schonzeit finde ich richtig und sehr gut, auch wenn bei euch das Spinnfischen erlaubt ist. 
Kleinlich finde ich den Entzug der Papiere, eine Belehrung oder das Angelende für den Tag währe auch ok gewesen! Der FA hat ja die Daten des Anglers.


----------



## Purist (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil finde soetwas einfach nur überflüssig. Wie seht ihr das?



Entweder du hältst dich an geltende Vorschriften und Gesetze oder du kannst das mit dem Angeln vergessen, ganz einfach. 

Dabei läuft das hier in Deutschland noch relativ glimpflich und zivilisiert ab, in anderen Ländern darfst du, bei ähnlichen Vergehen beim Angeln, gleich einmal ein Bußgeld von 1000 USD oder mehr abdrücken.

Kleinlich war der Fischereiaufseher gewiss nicht, der macht nur seine Aufgabe und das sogar richtig. 


Wegen dem Kescher: Was soll die Diskutiererei, wenn er vorgeschrieben ist, wird er mitgenommen und auch benutzt. Alibikescher? ..bis dann der Erste bei einer Handlandung erwischt wird und anschließend herumjammert, dass der Aufseher so kleinlich gewesen wäre..


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich denke mal, das reine Fehlen des Keschers war nicht das Problem.

Sondern das VORSÄTZLICHE Fehlen des Keschers in Verbindung mit dem offenen Propagieren der Handlandung.

Dass der Typ da sauer wird, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht - der findet es schlicht nicht lustig, wenn die vorgeschriebene Kescherpflicht vorsätzlich aus persönlichen Motiven missachtet wird.

Und wer das auch noch dem Gegenüber am längeren Hebel gegenüber offen bekennt, sollte sich IMO nicht wundern, dass er Ärger bekommt.

Denn irgendwelche persönlichen Schonvorlieben sind angesichts bestehender Bestimmungen nunmal vollkommen irrelevant - das interessiert einfach niemand. Und das völlig zu Recht.

Wenn dann noch offen bekannter Vorsatz hinzukommt, ist halt Schluss mit lustig. Was soll auch sonst dabei rauskommen? 

Lobendes Schulterpatschen und ein Nachhaltigkeitslob? In einem Bundesland mit offiziellem C&R-Verbot?

Kescher vergessen ist eine Sache. Kescher gar nicht erst dabeihaben WOLLEN, eine ganz andere. Und das auch noch unter Propagieren der eigenen Meinung zugeben, nochmal eine ganz andere.

Auch wenn das z. B. bestimmte YT-Videos in quasi menschenleeren Gegenden ganz anders suggerieren mögen. Welcome to Reality.

Mist gebaut, dafür aufs Dach bekommen. So ist und läuft das Leben nunmal.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

So
schxxxxxxxxxx aufen Kescher.
Schonzeit          1. März bis 1. Juli
-Hecht
-Barsch
-Zander

|bigeyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> So
> *schxxxxxxxxxx aufen Kescher.*
> Schonzeit 1. März bis 1. Juli
> -Hecht
> ...


 

Was willst du damit ausdrücken?
Kescherpflicht besteht auch Rest des Jahres.


----------



## fordfan1 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Auf die Idee mit dem Kescher bin Ich auch schon gekommen. Witzig wäre es auch einen Kescher wie er in den Souveniershops an der Ostsee verkauft wird mitzuführen oder noch besser ein Aquarienkescher, ob dieser wohl akzeptiert werden würde ?


 

Don`t feed the...

Jetzt haben denke ich mal genug Leute was zu deinem "Anliegen" gesagt,ich wenn ich sowas,wie dein oben gennantes Zitat für voll nehmen würde kämst DU mir am Wasser grade recht :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

ups
sry
damals hatten wir auch mal eine senke

bin wohl alt geworden


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ups
> sry
> *damals hatten wir auch mal eine senke*
> 
> bin wohl alt geworden


 

Junger Mann, die habe ich heute noch legal.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Moin, wurde heute kontrolliert, als ich gerade einen Spinner in der Größe 0 an meine Rute montiert habe. Bevor ich einmal auswerfen konnte kam ein Fischereiaufseher zu mir, der mich anmachte das es ja Hechtschonzeit wäre und auf den Spinner ja ein Hecht gehen könnte und mein Verhalten nicht zu verantworten sei. Desweiteren beschwerte er sich das ich kein Kescher dabei hatte, worauf Ich erwiederte das ich eine Handlandung bevorzuge, da es schonender für den Fisch ist. Er forderte danach meine Papiere ein und sagte mir das Ich das Angeln beenden soll. Ich für meinen Teil finde soetwas einfach nur überflüssig. Wie seht ihr das?



Wir sind ja jetzt und heute, an die Vorschriften halten.1949


----------



## Pikehunterr (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Da kann man sich ja überlegen ob man für die Schonzeit vom Hecht und Zander ausm Verein austritt wenn man nur Spinnfischt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir sind ja jetzt und heute, an die Vorschriften halten.1949


 

Nobbi,#h

verstehe dich jetzt nicht. Ich habe jetzt 2014, und die Senke ist bei uns im Verein immer noch erlaubt.
Oder sprechen wir von verschiedenen Dingen?


----------



## Fr33 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Pike

 cleverer Kommentar.... blöd nur, dass man meist Aufnahmegebühren und fürs Jahr zahlt oder 

 Ich steig immernoch nicht durch was Sache ist. Wenn kein gänziges Spinnangelverbot herrscht, kann man das dir nicht ankreiden - wenn doch, dann dumm gelaufen. Und wenn der Kescher bei euch vorgeschrieben ist - dumm gelaufen, musste eben dabei haben...


----------



## Sneep (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hallo,

wie jetzt genau die Bestimmungen am Gewässer sind werden wir wohl nie erfahren. 
Das macht aber auch nichts.

Es geht ja um das Verhalten der Aufsichtsperson.

Das finde ich bis zum Punkt einziehen der Fischereierlaubnis auch in Ordnung.

Der wunde Punkt ist, dass es sich nach Aussage des Themenstarters, um eine Aufsicht des Vereins handelt.


Ich habe die Frage nach der Art des Aufsehers gleich am Anfang der Diskussion gestellt, weil sich daraus die Befugnisse und Rechte ableiten lassen.

Bei einem amtlich bestellten Fischereiaufseher sind Rechte und Pflichten gesetzlich genau geregelt.

Bei einer vom Verein bestellten Aufsicht ist das anders.
Der darf erstmal gar nichts.

Er darf die Rechte eines Fischereiaufsehers nicht für sich in Anspruch nehmen. 

Aus diesem Grund, müssen im Verein die HV oder der Vorstand die Rechte der Aufsicht festlegen. Entweder stehen sie auf dem Ausweis oder sind in der Gewässerordnung festgelegt.

Diese Regelung muss der Angler kennen. 

Nur die hier erlaubten Kontrollen darf die Aufsicht auch ausführen.

In vielen Fällen darf die Aufsicht nur Papiere kontrollieren.

Oft ist auch festgelegt, dass jedes Vereinsmitglied unter Vorlage seines Erlaubnisscheines andere Angler am Gewässer 
auf gültige Papiere hin überprüfen darf, sogar ohne Ausweis.

Wenn zu mir jemand kommt und mir einen Ausweis zeigt 
auf dem nur Name und Verein stehen und eine Kontrolle der Kühltasche durchführen möchte, mache ich das nur, weil ich ein höflicher und kooperativer Mensch bin und vielleicht gerade gute Laune habe. Ich muss es aber nicht.

Das ist auch für die Aufsicht nicht einfach. In vielen Vereinen werden diese Befugnisse nicht festgelegt und die Aufsicht orientiert sich am amtlichen Fischereiaufseher.

In der Folge werden dann Befugnisse überschritten.

Das geht so lange gut, bis im Falle einer Anzeige der gegnerische Rechtsanwalt auftritt.

Dann kann es bitter werden.

Ob der Einzug der Fischereiberechtigung durch eine Vereinsinterne Regelung abgedeckt ist, bleibt zu prüfen.

Für Landstriche ausserhalb von NRW wird keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit übernommen.:q


sneep


----------



## Pikehunterr (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Der Kommentar war auch eher ironisch gemeint.  
Ich werde mich jetzt mit dem Vorstand in Verbindung setzen und mich über den Fischreiaufseher beschweren. Mal sehen was da bei rauskommt.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



> Ich werde mich jetzt mit dem Vorstand in Verbindung setzen und mich über  den Fischreiaufseher beschweren. Mal sehen was da bei rauskommt.



Genau das musst du machen, dann gibt es vielleicht noch einen Vereinsausschluß für dich!
Was ich hier recht krass finde, ist deine offensichtliche Uneinsichtigkeit.
Du gehst in der Raubfischschonzeit (Kukö Verbot?) zum fröhlichen Krauthechte Verangeln, höchstwahrscheinlich und natürlich auch ohne Stahlvorfach.
Ohne vorgeschriebenen Kescher und versuchst obendrein noch den Fischereiaufseher vom Sinn deiner C&R-Religion zu überzeugen!
Und meinst wohl, der müsste vor dem edelmütigen Releaserprophet auf die Knie sinken?
Total daneben finde ich dein Verhalten und anstatt mal nach zu denken und dich für dein Fehlverhalten gerade zu machen, bist du hier am jammern und suchst die Schuld bei anderen (beim Aufseher)!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Bei der Beschwerde wäre ich gerne der Vorstand. Hei... das gäb aber eine Gaudi... leider nicht für den Beschwerdeführer! :vik:


----------



## Blechinfettseb (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> @ Cologne
> Ich möchte ganz sicher kein Mitleid, mich interessieren nur die Meinungen anderer. Kunstköderverbot besteht nicht, da ich noch nicht einmal geworfen hatte bin ich der Meinung, dass er mir die Papiere nicht hätte wegnehmen dürfen. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die sich freuen, das jemand Fische zurücksetzt und nicht gleich alles abknüppelt was Maß hat.



Schon Weltklasse wie der Herr Pikehunter hier in keinster Weise mal genauer Auskunft gibt. Die Aussage Kunstköderverbot besteht nicht, da ich nich nicht einmal geworfen hatte...... suggeriert für mich, dass eben diese vermutlich besteht. Schon arm wie man sich bei diesem "vermutlichen" Verstoß jetzt rechtfertigen möchte. Kannst dem Vorstand ja noch gleich erzählen, du hattest den Spinner nur angeködert um kurz das funkeln in der Sonne zu bewundern. |uhoh: Wenn du Dich so gegeben hast wie hier im Forum, dann wundert es mich nicht warum der Aufseher das volle Programm abgespult hat.


----------



## bebexx (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau das musst du machen, dann gibt es vielleicht noch einen Vereinsausschluß für dich!
> Was ich hier recht krass finde, ist deine offensichtliche Uneinsichtigkeit.
> Du gehst in der Raubfischschonzeit (Kukö Verbot?) zum fröhlichen Krauthechte Verangeln, höchstwahrscheinlich und natürlich auch ohne Stahlvorfach.
> Ohne vorgeschriebenen Kescher und versuchst obendrein noch den Fischereiaufseher vom Sinn deiner C&R-Religion zu überzeugen!
> ...



Das trifft es genau auf den Punkt. 

Pikehunterr, du bist in ein Loch gefallen das du dir selbst gegraben hast.....


----------



## phirania (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Glaube dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zufügen....#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



danny7017 schrieb:


> Da warst du ein gefundenes Fressen zum Ego polieren.
> Bei den wirklichen Verbrechern wird dank ihres Dialektes, immer ein großer Bogen drum gemacht.


Habe ich als Aufseher noch nie gemacht.....


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau das musst du machen, dann gibt es vielleicht noch einen Vereinsausschluß für dich!
> Was ich hier recht krass finde, ist deine offensichtliche Uneinsichtigkeit.
> Du gehst in der Raubfischschonzeit (Kukö Verbot?) zum fröhlichen Krauthechte Verangeln, höchstwahrscheinlich und natürlich auch ohne Stahlvorfach.
> Ohne vorgeschriebenen Kescher und versuchst obendrein noch den Fischereiaufseher vom Sinn deiner C&R-Religion zu überzeugen!
> ...



Genau das ist mir auch aufgefallen, dazu passt auch der Hinweis des Aufsehers, er wolle nicht diskutieren.

Der Ton macht die Musik.

Wer gegen zwei Regeln verstößt hat *sehr kleine Brötchen* zu backen, statt zu "argumentieren".

"Fangfähiges Gerät" am Wasser reicht im übrigen, erst Recht weil du hier deutlich durchblicken lässt, dass die Absicht mit Spinnern zu angeln da war und du vollkommen uneinsichtig bist.

Ich wurde mal ohne Kescher "erwischt", trotz der Definition in den Papieren "geeignetes Landegerät" mitzuführen. Den Hinweis ich würde dank Watstiefel alle Fische ganz einfach im Wasser abhaken, könne jedoch nach Hause fahren um einen Kescher zu holen, nahm der Aufseher so an, dass er meinte "Angel mal für heute weiter, aber grundsätzlich musst du damit rechnen dass andere Aufseher das Angelgerät einziehen, Regeln sind Regeln". 

Diskussionen führen zu Widerständen, erst recht bei klar definierten Regeln und mehreren Verstößen. Das sollte jedem einleuchten.

Seitdem kommt ein geeigneter Kescher mit. Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn der besagte Aufseher mich ein zweites Mal ohne Kescher erwischen würde, dann hätte ich es verdient eine Sanktion zu bekommen. 

"Unbelehrbare" Vereinsmitglieder oder Gastangler will niemand und eine Mail an den Vorstand wird den Aufseher noch in seiner Entscheidung rechtfertigen.

Und das "Handlandung ist stets schonender als Kescher"-Argument halte ich inzwischen aus mehreren Gründen für grob falsch.


----------



## Dakarangus (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Generell finde ich Kontrollen gut und ich begegne den Aufsehern freundlich und *benehme mich nicht pubertär-aggressiv und pseudo-genervt* wie es viele Kollegen gerne machen.  #q

(Das ist zu vergleichen mit der "Halts Maul und geh weiter"-Mentalität |rolleyes )

Ich habe nämlich leider mehr Schwarzangler als Kontrollen gesehen.
Und die Strafe fürs Schwarzangeln ist ja theoretisch drakonisch (= Wilderei) aber was glaubt ihr wohl, wie oft die verhängt wird? Die meisten werden laufen gelassen. Willkommen in der Realität.


----------



## joedreck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, wenn ich kontrolliert werde. Immerhin wird dann kontrolliert. Und n Kescher, Messer, Knüppel und ein Maßband fressen ja wohl kein Brot. 
Naja zum Thema ist ja schon alles gesagt. Meine "Meldung" beim Vorstand würde höchstens eine Entschuldigung beinhalten.


----------



## Christian1987S (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich hatte noch nie Stress mit irgendwelchen Kontrolleuren. 
Beim Anangeln dieses Jahr ging unser Gewässerwart rum und schaute ob alle Scheine noch gültig waren, fertig.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Der Kommentar war auch eher ironisch gemeint.
> Ich werde mich jetzt mit dem Vorstand in Verbindung setzen und mich über den Fischreiaufseher beschweren. Mal sehen was da bei rauskommt.


 
 Du kommst aus S.H.
 Ich denke, da wird es ähnlich wie in Niedersachsen sein.

 Dann sind es von den Vereinen/Eigentümern den Gemeinden vorgeschlagene und eingesetzte Personen.
 So ganz vereinsintern sind sie dann nicht mehr.
 Das man Dier den Schein vorläufig eingezogen hat, finde ich o.K.
 Du hast Dich nicht an Bedingungen gehalten, die Dier vom Eigentümer zur Auflage gemacht wurden.
 Nun hat die eingesetzte Aufsichtsperson den Schein zunächst eingezogen.

 Das sehe ich da ganz anders als Sneep.
 Der geht möglicherweise von deinem Eigentumsrecht an der Angellizenz und der Sicherstellung der Personendaten aus.
 Das wird dann stimmig, wenn es sich um fremde Fischereirechte handelt, also die Aufsicht dort nicht das Auge des Eigentümers ist.
 Bei Angelgerät oder Fang wäre es Dein Eigentum, das darf nur als Beweis sicher gestellt werden.
 Aber Deine Berechtigung kann natürlich schon eingezogen werden, wenn die Vertretung des Eigentümers meint, das Du dich nicht an Auflagen halten würdest.

 Hier wird es sich  um vom Eigentümer zur Überwachung seiner Rechte eingesetzte, offiziell bestätigte und bei Gericht eingetragene Aufsichtspersonen handeln.
 Halt die Vertretung des Eigentümers vor Ort, die nun den ausgestellten Schein eingezogen hat.
 Eher so etwas wie Hausrecht, dich vor die Tür zu setzen.


 Dein Recht ist halt, diese Berechtigung zurückzufordern oder entschädigt zu werden, *wenn man Dier nichts vorwerfen kann.*


 Die Frage ist wie es weiter geht.
 Also ob nur der Eigentümer entscheidet, wie schwer Dein Vergehen ist und ob du Deine Berechtigung überhaupt zurück bekommst.
 Ich denke Sie werden es als kein so großes Ding ansehen, wenn Du Einsicht zeigst.
 Deine Einsicht wird entscheiden, ob der Eigentümer gewillt ist, weiter mit Dier zu tun zu haben.
 In Deinem Fall wohl wichtiger, als das eigentliche Vergehen.


----------



## Purist (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> "Unbelehrbare" Vereinsmitglieder oder Gastangler will niemand und eine Mail an den Vorstand wird den Aufseher noch in seiner Entscheidung rechtfertigen.



Wem glaubt der Vorstand wohl eher 
Nein, es ist völlig richtig, wie sich der Aufseher in dem Fall verhalten hat. Einsicht zu zeigen, wenn der eigene Fehler nur eine Lappalie ist, sollte zudem selbstverständlich sein. So kann man im Idealfall Situationen entschärfen, wenn's dumm läuft gibt's die übliche Strafe, aber gewiss auch nicht mehr.

Wenn aber der Betreffende lange Zeit zuviele schlechte DVDs, Youtubefilmchen, Angelmagazine und Freakforen konsumiert hat, von denen er sich einbildet, dass dort die Wahrheit propagiert wird, die aber mit dem Gesetzen und Satzungen nichts zu tun hat, kann man ihm auch nur ein herzliches Beileid zu seinen geistigen Fähigkeiten wünschen, insbesondere, wenn er das auch noch brav in die Realität umsetzt. |rolleyes


----------



## GeorgeB (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Pikehunter (allein der Nickname in diesem Zusammenhang, gelle), ich kann dir wie viele andere User hier garantieren, dass nicht der Kontrolleur das Problem war, sondern deine Grundeinstellung. 

Ich kann kleinliche Typen nicht ab. Kleinlich ist aber etwas anderes. Versetz dich mal für 5 Minuten in die Lage eines Kontrolleurs. Wenn Ausbildern, Prüfern oder Kontrolleuren irgendwas in diesem Leben übelst auf den Sack geht, dann sind das "Ja, aaaber ...-Menschen". Kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung versichern. 

Bereitet man Leute auf eine Prüfung vor, lehrt man sie die Dinge so, wie sie in der Prüfung verlangt werden. Kommt dann regelmäßig "jaaaa, aber mein Vater ..." drehst du am Rad. Es interessiert kein Schwein, ob Vater, Onkel oder Opa das Gelehrte gut finden. Du lehrst was zu lehren ist, und fertig. Und du betest zum Himmel, dass die Schüler das kapieren. 

Das Gleiche bei Prüfern. Die wollen wissen, ob du den Lernstoff beherrschst. Wie du ihn findest ist denen vollkommen egal. Und nichts hassen die mehr als Diskussionen. Geht denen also jemand auf den Senkel, zeigen die ihm, was ne Harke ist. Ein vollkommen natürliches Verhalten.

Kontrolleuren geht es nicht anders. Die haben die Gesetze nicht gemacht. Deren Job ist die Überwachung der Einhaltung, nicht die Diskussion darüber. Dafür gibts das Anglerboard. Wenn du denen schon mit der Grundeinstellung begegnest, dass du dich prinzipiell nicht an Regeln hältst, wenn du sie nicht gut findest, kriegen die eine Laune wie Jesus bei der Kreuzigung. Wenn du dich jetzt auch noch beschwerst, erkennt man in dir einen Vorsatztäter. Das könnte sogar, wenn die wirklich so kleinlich wären, bis hin zu einer Strafanzeige nebst Entzug der staatlichen Angelerlaubnis führen. Denn du sagst ja mehr oder weniger offen, dass du auf Regeln pfeifst. Sag das bei einer MPU, und du kriegst deinen Lappen in diesem Leben nie mehr wieder.  

Ergo: Back kleine Brötchen, gelobe Besserung, entschuldige dich, und fertig. Bei allem anderen bist _du_ der Gelackmeierte, nicht der Kontrolleur. Denn was zur Hölle soll der Vorstand dem Aufseher sagen? Kontrolliere bitte, aber nicht so genau? Und reagiere nur dann, wenn der Kontrollierte das auch gut findet? 

Das kann's doch nicht sein. Merkste aber selber, nicht wahr? #6


----------



## ulfisch (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Also direkt kleinliche Aufseher hatte ich noch nicht
wurde aber beim 1. und beim 3. mal Angeln überhaupt, gleich kontrolliert.

Danach wurde ich aber noch zig mal von Freizeit/Hobbykontrolleuren "kontrolliert"
u.a.

Von  Jugendlichen, die vorbei ruderten
"Hier darf man nicht Angeln"(an meinem Vereinsgewässer)
Ich: "Doch"
ER: "nein" geil oder er KANN also gar nicht bescheid wissen

Von einer Mutter, die mit ihrer kleinen Tochter vorbei ruderte.
"Darf man hier überhaupt Angeln"?(mistrauischer TON)
Ich: "Ja"
Sie: "Soso"(noch mistrauerischer Ton)

Von irgendeinem Arsc**** der im Auto vorbei fuhr,
ich baute auf er hielt neben mir in ca. 5m Entfernung.
Ich schaue auf und sehe, dass er mich böse und durchdringend anblickt)
Ich lasse mir nichts anmerken und mache weiter,
er schaut mich noch 1 min an und nickt dann und verpisst sich#d

Von einem alten Mann der im Ruderboot vorbei kam.

"Hast DU(geil oder ich bin 34 Jahre alt) überhaupt einen Schein"
Ich:"Ja"
Er:"gut!"
und ich dachte mir:"Klar ich hätte gleich bei Dir gebeichtet wenn ich keinen Schein gehbat hätte"


Was davon wäre passiert wenn ich wie Mitte 40 ausgesehen hätte....warte ich sags Euch NICHS#q
Schei** Blockwartland#h


----------



## H.Senge (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich wurde mehrmals kontrolliert meist durch die Polizei in Hamburg. Überrascht hat mich die fachkundigkeit der normalen strifenbeamten! Die scheinen richtig geschult zu werden. Die Wissen über Schonzeiten Mindestmaße USW bestens bescheid, was ich vorbildlich finde. Probleme hatte ich nie, weil ich aber auch immer Zange Messer Maßband Kescher und Totschläger bei mir führe, egal ob ich c & r mache oder nicht.

Ich hatte ein Beispiel für absolute nicht Kleinlichkeit.


Ich kaufe eine Gastkarte von 15-15 Uhr mittags um 11 Uhr im angelladen für ein unbekanntes Gewässer und beschließe danach schonmal hinzufahren und mir ein paar Stellen anzuschauen. Um 12 Uhr hatte ich bereits meine Stelle gefunden und wartete brav, denn ich durfte ja noch nicht.   Um 13:30 baute ich bereits alles auf aber lies meine Ruten unbeködert, was schon zu viel des guten ist aber ich wollte beschäftigt sein.


13:33uhr " schönen guten Tag einmal die fischereipapiere bitte!"


Hab ihm sofort gesagt dass ich erst um 15 Uhr darf und ob ich nochmal einpacken soll bis dahin und mich entschuldigt und ihm versichert dass noch keine Rute im Wasser war.


Er hat Sicht alles angeschaut, gelacht und meinte nur ich solle meine Zigarette zu ende rauchen und wenn ich ihn nichtmehr sehe könne ich davon ausgehen dass er heute auch nicht noch einmal vorbeikommt und hat sich mit einem Zwinkern verabschiedet.


Das finde ich alles andere als kleinlich und sehr menschlich nett. Wäre ich ihm dumm gekommen hätte ich sicherlich einpacken können.


Immer eine Frage der diplomatischen Fähigkeiten.


----------



## magi (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Bisher kann ich hier, wie min. 99% der antwortenden User auch, nichts kleinliches erkennen. Es sei denn man unterstellt direkt Erbsenzählerei wenn dann doch mal jemand mit Kontrollbefugnissen auf die Umsetzung von allseits bekannten Regeln Wert legt..so eine Unverschämtheit aber auch!! Allerdings bleiben auch mMn wichtige Details im Unklaren, um das besser zu beurteilen. Vielleicht kann pikehunterr nochmal etwas in Detail gehen, "es besteht kein Kunstköderverbot" bedeutet, dass du aktuell AUCH mit diesen angeln darfst (keine generellen Einschränkungen z.B. durch die Hechtschonzeit)? Weiterhin schließe ich aus deinen Beiträgen, dass du kein Stahlvorfach benutzt hast, right?
Den Kescher vergessen ist eine Sache, dann allerdings so zu argumentieren ist, sorry, zimlich dämlich..


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Bahnhofs-Protestkram in BW.

Da sind irgendwelche "diskussionswütigen" Studententypen aufn Polizeilaster geklettert und haben da oben ihre Meinung kundgetan.

Nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung durch die Polizei, da sofort runterzusteigen (was natürlich missachtet wurde), gabs dann halt ne kräftige Schelle. Und das völlig legitim.

Schuld waren dann natürlich die Cops. Es wurde sich ob deren Reaktion stark gewundert.

Da frage ich mich: 

Was glauben die Typen, was passiert, wenn sie illegal auf nen Polizeilaster steigen und ein Knüppelkommando mit Schlagstöcken und Schilden eindeutig MERHFACH warnend signalisiert, dass nun komplett Schluss mit lustig ist?

Glauben die, das ist ein netter Schulausflug oder Wir-haben-uns-alle-lieb-Hippie-Event oder was? Oder dass man da großartig "rumdiskutieren" kann? Dass die Cops die Schlagstöcke nur zum Spaß dabeihaben?

Diese seltsame egozentrische Mentalität greift immer weiter um sich. Immer mehr Leute scheinen zu meinen, dass ihre persönliche Meinung ungemein wichtig und daher unbedingt zu beachten ist.

Denen hat offenbar niemand verklickert, dass eine persönliche Meinung angesichts von Regeln, die für alle gleichermaßen gelten, einfach NIEMAND interessiert.

Da gilt schlichtweg: Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Das scheinen "Kuschelmentalisten" irgendwie nicht zu raffen. Die wollen grundsätzlich immer verstanden und beachtet werden - denen hat man im Kindesalter offenbar ZUVIEL Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.

Erwarten von allem und jedem Rücksichtnahme - und denken offenbar, dass sie einen Freibrief haben, eben weil sie es sind. Und sich nicht für den Mist verantworten müssen, den sie bauen.

Und wundern sich dann, wenn diesen offensichtlichen Erziehungsdefiziten dann irgendwann von anderer Seite recht rustikal bzw. binär (= benimm dich wie erforderlich, oder eben Brett) begegnet wird.

Da gibts dann halt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder das endlich raffen und buchstäblich schlagartig erwachsen werden - oder weiterheulen und -wundern.

Wer Mist baut, hat nunmal dafür persönlich einzustehen. Da gibts dann keine verständnisvolle Streichelmami, die alles durchgehen lässt - sondern nur den selbst gebauten Mist und dessen Konsequenzen, die eigenhändig auszubaden sind.

Soll u. U. einen gewissen Lerneffekt haben (sofern dieser denn erkannt wird).


----------



## olaft64 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Was die Kontrolle und Korrektheit betrifft, bin ich vollkommen bei Dir.

 Was die Maßnahmen in BW betrifft, scheint für Dich die "Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel" noch nicht definiert zu sein?! Wobei ich akzeptiere und unterschreibe, dass es Maßnahmen geben musste. 

 Übertragen auf die Kontrolle: Beschlagnahme sämtlichen Angelgerätes plus des Fahrzeugs, mit dem er gekommen ist, wäre verhältnismäßig?

 Gruß Olaf


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Zweifellos erzieherisch sehr wirksam. Der macht das dann genau einmal und nie wieder. 

Ab einem gewissen Grad von Beratungsresistenz und Selbstverliebtheit hilft halt leider nur noch der Vorschlaghammer. Da kommt "Frühlings Erwachen" halt recht rapide und unangenehm. Soll vorkommen.

Wozu allgemein über Verhältnismäßigkeit diskutieren, wenn die Spielregeln schon vorher klar sind und jedermann bekannt? Wenn genau bekannt ist, was dann eben passiert?

Insbesondere, wenn man das auch noch offen propagiert und offenbar der Meinung ist, immer im Recht zu sein. Wer wissentlich geltende Regeln überschreitet, sollte halt wissen, was er da tut - und eine gewisse Risiko-Einschätzung mit in Betracht ziehen.

Und dann für sich zu beschließen "Kann man machen" oder "Nee, einfach zu heiß". Oder halt schlichtweg zu merken, wann endgültig die Grenze erreicht ist und ein Rückzug oder (falls möglich) eine Entschuldigung vielleicht doch wesentlich intelligenter wäre.

Da kann dann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob ihm das einzugehende Risiko zu groß ist. Sorgfältiges Abwägen unter Berücksichtigung individueller/lokaltypischer/... etc. Situationsfaktoren macht also Sinn, um eine halbwegs realistische Einschätzung zu ermöglichen.

Was mancherorts erlaubt bzw. geduldet wird, ist anderswo eventuell eine "Todsünde". Also lieber vorher informieren und dann realistisch einschätzen.

Ist halt auch immer die Frage, wie man rüberkommt - wenn das Gegenüber den Eindruck hat, einen vernagelten, von sich selbst überzeugten Beratungsresistenten vor sich zu haben, wird die Reaktion halt u. U. ne Runde derber ausfallen.

Wie z. B. bei jeder normalen Verkehrskontrolle - wer da pampig wird, muss sich halt u. U. noch äußerst langwierig in den Verbandskasten reingucken lassen.

Wer höflich bleibt und keinen Mist gebaut hat, kann dagegen u. U. schon nach 2 Minuten und normaler Papierekontrolle einfach weiterfahren - ohne jeglichen Zusatzstress.

Wer wegen Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung angehalten wird und dann noch laut propagiert "Ja aber die Straße hier gibt das gefahrlos her, dass wir hier ein Rennen veranstalten, stellen Sie sich nicht so an - außerdem muss mein Motor zwischendurch immer mal kräftig ausgefahren werden, das braucht der" - wird wohl heftiger blechen müssen als jemand, der einfach nur sagt "Oh tut mir leid, habe nicht auf den Tacho geachtet".

Um aufs Angeln zurückzukommen: Auch im Board werden immer wieder häufigere und strengere Kontrollen gefordert. Wird dies dann durchgeführt, scheints auch nicht recht zu sein...

Der geschilderte Kontrolleur war IMO alles andere als kleinlich. Im Gegenteil: Wäre gut, wenn viel mehr Kontrolleure ihren Job auf diese Weise ausführen würden.

Ich darf hier z. B. keinerlei Drillinge verwenden und nur einen einzigen Haken pro Angel.

Dass ein Schnellanschlagssystem mit zwei kleinen Drillingen beim Hecht-Köfieren u. U. waidgerechter und schondender wäre als ein großer Einzelhaken, spielt dabei keinerlei Rolle. 

Ich darf das hier einfach nicht und fertig - das wird auch entsprechend kontrolliert. Diskussion zwecklos, die wollen das einfach so haben.  Insofern halte ich mich penibel dran, weil ich keinen Bock auf 3 Jahre Gewässersperre in einer Gegend mit starkem Gewässermangel habe.

Ich hab auch keinen Bock, n Haufen Geld für die EH-Umrüstung meiner ganzen Kukös ausgeben zu müssen. Die Kohle würde ich auch lieber in was anderes investieren.

Aber es geht halt nunmal nicht anders. Ob mir persönlich das passt oder nicht, spielt da keinerlei Rolle. Das muss ich einfach akzeptieren, wenn ich da angeln will.


----------



## Andal (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Bahnhofs-Protestkram in BW.
> 
> Da sind irgendwelche "diskussionswütigen" Studententypen aufn Polizeilaster geklettert und haben da oben ihre Meinung kundgetan.
> 
> ...



Very |good:


----------



## ernie1973 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Moin, wurde heute kontrolliert, als ich gerade einen Spinner in der Größe 0 an meine Rute montiert habe. Bevor ich einmal auswerfen konnte kam ein Fischereiaufseher zu mir, der mich anmachte das es ja Hechtschonzeit wäre und auf den Spinner ja ein Hecht gehen könnte und mein Verhalten nicht zu verantworten sei. Desweiteren beschwerte er sich das ich kein Kescher dabei hatte, worauf Ich erwiederte das ich eine Handlandung bevorzuge, da es schonender für den Fisch ist. Er forderte danach meine Papiere ein und sagte mir das Ich das Angeln beenden soll. Ich für meinen Teil finde soetwas einfach nur überflüssig. Wie seht ihr das?




Nun ja - es wurde schon viel geschrieben - aber konkret finde ich, dass:

1. Er Dir wegen dem Spinner erstmal garnichts kann, wenn vor Ort *kein* umfassendes Kunstköder-/Spinnangelverbot während der Raubfisch (oder -Hecht-)-Schonzeit gilt!

2. Gilt es erstmal zu klären, ob das Mitführen einer Landungshilfe (meistenorts so formuliert) oder gar konkret eines Keschers lokal wirklich *vorgeschrieben* ist.

Ist es das jeweils nicht, dann ist seine Maßnahme auch hier sehr fragwürdig, wenn nicht sogar rechtswidrig, rechtsmißbräuchlich etc..

Kleinlich finde ich persönlich an seinem Verhalten aber erstmal nichts, obwohl man natürlich mit guten Argumenten fragen kann, ob ein Spinnfischen in der Raubfisch- (Hecht!)-Schonzeit wirklich sein muss und ob nicht schon der gesunde Menschenverstand gebietet, eine fischgerechte Landungshilfe stets mitzuführen, was aber je nach Gewässer und eigener Ausrüstung wohl immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung sein wird. (mit geeigneter Kleidung und Uferstruktur KANN sich durchaus eine Handlandung als schonendste Methode erweisen).

Ein Hinweis auf die Schonzeit hätte es meiner Ansicht nach auch getan, sofern kein lokales generelles Kukö-Verbot besteht!

Alles in allem war es vermutlich Deine fehlende Einsicht, Dein Ton oder einfach ein mieser Tag seitens des Aufsehers.

Who knows?

Sollten tatsächlich mal rechtliche Folgen kommen, so gibt es je nach Folge auch immer ein Rechtsmittel dagegen - ansonsten kann man sich beim Verein, dem Bewirtschafter, der kartenausgebenden Stelle etc. auch mal beschweren, sofern denn ein Grund dazu besteht!

Aber man darf auch nicht vergessen, was die Jungs sich alles an Ausreden und Schutzbehauptungen tagtäglich anhören müssen, wenn sie mal wieder einen vor sich haben, der in der Schonzeit auf Barsch und Rapfen blinkert, weil diese meistens nicht v d Schonzeit betroffen sind - oder darauf wobblert, spinnt - oder in Flussmündungen zur Lachswanderzeit auf Rapfen und Barsch mit Lachsstreamern geht!



Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich finde es klasse wie hier teilweise rumgetöhnt wird. Die hecht und Zander Schonzeit bedeutet keines wegs automatisch ein kunstköder Verbot sondern das Verbot sie geziehlt zu beangeln und/oder zu entnehmen. Ein nuller meps ist wohl kaum als geziehlter hechtköder zu betrachten. Und ich hab damals gelernt "untermaßige und geschonte Fische sind möglichst schonend zurück zu setzen" und da sind wir uns wohl einig das im Wasser abhaken das schonenste ist? 

Bleibt noch das mit dem kescher der wird auch von unseren vereinen gefordert und ist meist auch sinnvoll. Denn muss man dann dabei haben! Kurz um bis auf den kescher bin ich voll auf deiner Seite da du den nicht dabei hattest steht's aber nicht gut und ne sachliche Klärung währe wohl besser.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



> und ne sachliche Klärung währe wohl besser.


Nicht nur besser, sondern bei offenbar bereits kräftigst und verständlicherweise angep****** Offiziellen IMO die einzige Möglichkeit, da sinnvoll Frieden für die Zukunft zu schaffen.

Also am besten entschuldigen und alles in normalem, höflichem Ton darlegen. Ansonsten wirds nur noch übler. Und in Zukunft wird dann NOCH genauer hingeguckt - der Kandidat ist dann natürlich ganz besonders aufm Radar. Oder derjenige fliegt im Extremfall kurzerhand raus aus dem Verein.

Großartige Beschwerden und Eigenmeinungs-Propagierung gehen da nur komplett nach hinten los - man sollte einfach raffen, wann man verloren hat und auf Schadensbegrenzung hinarbeiten sollte.

Das ist natürlich nix für echte "Siegertypen", die nicht verlieren können. Die müssen dann halt zwangsweise lernen, sich erst mal selbst zu besiegen - und zwar innerlich von ihrer Einstellung her.

Wenn ihnen das aber gelingen sollte, dürften sie davon auch in anderen Lebensbereichen profitieren.

Andernfalls freut sich vor allem eine - und das auch noch sehr regelmäßig: die Rechtsanwalt-Branche, die durch solche "Abo-Mandanten" mit unerschütterlichem Eigenwahrheitsanspruch ihre eigenen teuren Hobbys (eventuell sogar richtig exklusives Angeln) allerbestens finanziert.

Wenn man nix falsch gemacht hat und zu Unrecht willkürlich mies behandelt wird, ist Wehren angesagt, gar keine Frage. 

Aber nicht, wenn der Fall quasi von vorn herein klar ist, weil eine bestehende und vorab bekannte Regel zweifellos verletzt wurde. Da kann man dann nur schauen, möglichst glimpflich davonzukommen. Besser ein blaues Auge als gleich der ganze Kopf auf Dauer ab.


----------



## Lucius (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Letztes Jahr habe Ich bei uns am See die meisten Hechte mit Ködern um 5 cm gefangen, soviel zum Thema "Hecht-Ködergrößen" - insofern ist hier als "Tierfreund" ganz klar angesagt nicht mit Kukö zu fischen, wenn Hechte im Gewässer sind...
Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es in der Hechtschonzeit bis Ende der Zanderschonzeit ein Kukö-Verbot bei uns am See.....

Das mit dem Kescher ist mit Sicherheit ne Streitfrage , aber es ist nunmal auch so festgelegt und da gibt es nix zu diskutieren....

Und zum Thema Handlandung sag Ich mal, die wirklich idealen Bedingungen für eine Handlandung hast du meiner Meinung nach zumeist nur im Boot und vom Ufer aus glaube Ich, ist es dann doch eher schwierig dies am Ende schonender zu gestalten als es für den Fisch bei der Landung mit Gummi-Kescher wäre.....


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ein Kescher muss fast immer mitgeführt werden. Ist auch viel Fischschonender als irgendwelche Kiemengriffe. Zumal noch kein Handlandungsprofi geboren wurde. Und womit wird dann geübt, bis man das "perfekt" drauf hat? Richtig...



gerade beim Hecht finde ich den Kiemengriff besser (vom Boot aus), sowohl für mich als auch für den Fisch. Beim Kiemengriff öffnet der Hecht automatisch sein Maul und zappelt auch nicht rum. Den Haken kann ich so viel schneller und schonender entfernen. Aber ein Kescher sollte dennoch unbedingt mitgeführt werden, sehe ich genauso. 

 - - -

Unser Aufseher am See kontrolliert sehr oft, allerdings schaut er nur ins Fangbuch. Alles andere interessiert ihn wohl nicht, aber wehe man hat sein Fanglimit am Tag bzw. im Monat überschritten. Theoretisch könnte man mehr fangen und halt nicht im Fangbuch eintragen, das würde er wahrscheinlich nicht mitbekommen. Aber mich interessiert das sowieso nicht, nur ganz selten landet bei mir mal einer in der Pfanne. 

Mein Tackle würde ich aber niemals einen Aufseher abdrücken. Aber soweit wird es bei mir ohnehin nicht kommen, da ich eine lupenreine Weste habe |supergri


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr habe Ich bei uns am See die meisten Hechte mit Ködern um 5 cm gefangen, soviel zum Thema "Hecht-Ködergrößen" - insofern ist hier als "Tierfreund" ganz klar angesagt nicht mit Kukö zu fischen, wenn Hechte im Gewässer sind...
> Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es in der Hechtschonzeit bis Ende der Zanderschonzeit ein Kukö-Verbot bei uns am See...


Hi,

bei uns hat der Zander 1 Monat länger als der Hecht Schonzeit.Soll nun jeder bis zum 1. Juni warten bis er auf Hecht angelt?Also bei uns tut das niemand und es ist hier in Schleswig-Holstein ganz normal das trotz dem noch geschonten Zander jeder ab dem 1. Mai auf Hecht fischt.Ist das bei euch echt anders?Also hier ist das schon immer so gewesen und niemand regt sich darüber auf wenn man auf Hecht fischt ab dem 1. Mai.Geschonte Fische werden direkt zurückgesetzt und gut ist.


----------



## ulfisch (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Mal eine allgemeine Frage zu dem Thema,
geht es bei der Diskussion(Kuköverbot wärend der Schonzeit (nur Hecht?)ja/nein) ausschließlich um eventuell mitgefangene Hechte?


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich brauch noch etwas zum nachmessen aber ein nuller meps is ca 2cm lang inkl haken. Mit zb nem 5cm wobler währe das sicher nicht mehr vermittelbar das gezielt auf barsch/Forelle geangelt wird. Mit nem mini köder hätte ich auch erst mal zurück geredet. Ich hätte aber auch kescher usw dabei gehabt und das der nur im Notfall nass wird für mich behalten!


----------



## H.Senge (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Die Frage ist, wie 0 dieser Spinner wirklich war   mag natürlich eine böse Unterstellung sein!


----------



## Fessje (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Wenn man sich an Gesetze, die Vereinsatzung und die Gewässervorschriften hält, gibt es keine kleinlichen Gewässeraufseher.

Kann dir mal eine Geschichte von unserem Gewässeraufseher erzählen.

Der hat nämlich 3 Schwarzangler im im November bei 5 Grad Minus ins Wasser geworfen.

Ob der jetzt kleinlich war oder nicht, jedenfalls wurden sie nicht mehr beim Schwarzfischen gesehen.


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie 0 dieser Spinner wirklich war   mag natürlich eine böse Unterstellung sein!



Da müssen wir ihm natürlich glauben sonnst is der ganze thread für die Katz


----------



## Coasthunter (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Fessje schrieb:


> Der hat nämlich 3 Schwarzangler im im November bei 5 Grad Minus ins Wasser geworfen.



War wohl ein C&R Befürworter.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Also Schwarzangler ins Wasser zu werfen find ich nicht kleinlich, sondern bescheuert! Soetwas geht gar nicht, auch wenn Schwarzangeln inakzeptabel ist, jemanden ins Wasser zu werfen ist Körperverletzung! Selbst wenn ich als Angler vorort gewesen wäre, hätte ich dem Fischereiaufseher klar gemacht, dass das nicht geht! Sorry, das geht gar nicht! 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Also ich finde den Fischereiaufseher gar nicht kleinlich: Kescher - vorgeschrieben - fehlt - Fehler des Anglers! So einfach ist das. Bei dem Thema Spinner... auch die Entscheidung find ich zwar hart, aber auch vertretbar. Ob bei uns KUKÖ Verbot herrscht, weiß ich gar nicht, aber schon aus Verstand kann ich die paar Monate auf das Spinnen verzichten. Insofern ist der "Verweis" für mich vertretbar. Geh ich halt Feedern oder Stippen oder, wenn ich es gar nicht aushalte ohne Spinnen, muss ich halt in eine Teichanlage gehen. 

Was ich allerdings vielen Fischereiaufsehern gern mal mit auf den Weg geben würde, wäre, dass der Ton die Musik macht. Das Auftreten einiger Kontrolleure, speziell Fischeraufseher die vom Verein bestimmt wurden und an "Ihrem" Hausgewässer kontrollieren, kommen oftmals mit einer Art und Weise zur Kontrolle, die nicht nur unfreundlich, sondern teilweise beleidigend ist. Wobei ich auch sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Kontrolleuren gemacht haben, mit denen man sich nach der Kontrolle nett unterhalten konnte, die einem teilweise sogar Tipps gegeben haben und dich mich mittlerweile mehrmals kontrolliert haben, und sich dennoch eine Art "Freundschaft" entwickelt hat. Davon sollte es mehr geben! 

So Long
Black


----------



## Fessje (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> War wohl ein C&R Befürworter.




Er war für eine schnelle und einfache Lösung ohne Polizei


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Fessje schrieb:


> Kann dir mal eine Geschichte von unserem Gewässeraufseher erzählen.
> 
> Der hat nämlich 3 Schwarzangler im im November bei 5 Grad Minus ins Wasser geworfen.
> 
> Ob der jetzt kleinlich war oder nicht, jedenfalls wurden sie nicht mehr beim Schwarzfischen gesehen.



Wen dem z.B. kein tätl.Angriff der Schwarzangler vorausging,war das weder kleinlich oder auch nicht sondern ausgesprochen Hitzköpfig,leichtsinnig und mehr als unprofessionell


----------



## olaft64 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Selbstjustiz kann auch böse ins Auge gehen. Auch wenn nasse Klamotten denen sicherlich lieber waren als eine Anzeige...

 Bei machen Kommentare hier im Board frage ich mich allerdings, ob die Scharia (islamisches Recht, Auge um Auge etc.) nicht eine gewisse Zustimmung auch anderer Glaubensrichtungen fände

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Fessje (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Nun schwarzangeln fällt unter Wilderei wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## feko (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Oder er hat mal auf dicke Hose gemacht,und keine 3 Typen ins Wasser geschmissen....man sollte auch net immer alles glauben,was irgendwelche Leute erzählen.....sorry


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Fessje schrieb:


> Wenn man sich an Gesetze, die Vereinsatzung und die Gewässervorschriften hält, gibt es keine kleinlichen Gewässeraufseher.
> 
> Hast du 'ne Ahnung was für Pförtner unterwegs sind...
> 
> ...



Der wäre hier bestenfalls mit 'ner Diskobrille nach Hause geschickt worden, schlimmstenfalls steht er wegen Körperverletzung, versuchtem Totschlag und wat weiß ich noch alles vor'm Kadi.


----------



## ChIpO89 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Das mit dem Kescher ist dein Fehler. .. Papiere weg

Mit dem Spinner, wollte er dich wahrscheinlich nur zum denken anregen... 

Wir ist den das Spiel ausgegangen?  Bekommst die Papiere wieder?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Fessje schrieb:


> Nun schwarzangeln fällt unter Wilderei wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Nun..das Verhalten des Gewässerwarts fällt unter Selbstjustiz wenn ich mich recht erinnere

Und es gibt halt in der Wahl der Mittel immer eine Verhältnismäßigkeit zu beachten.


----------



## Fessje (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Wie gesagt wenn jeder sich an gesetzte und Vorschriften hält wäre ein Aufseher blöd wenn er gegen Angler etwas machen würde .


----------



## feko (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hast du eine Ahnung Fessje,Kontrollorgane können richtig schickanieren,Köderkontrolle,Fangkontrolle usw.
Es gibt Gewässer,da haben Rotaugen Schonzeit.
Da wird dann u. U. jeder Köderfisch akribisch untersucht,um auszuschließen das du irgend einen Bastard mit nem rotauge verwechselt hast.
Das nenne ich dann Kleinlich =)
vg
Ach,und das mit den 3 Typen glaub ich immer noch nicht...


----------



## joedreck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> versuchtem Totschlag.




 ich geh mal von nem Scherz aus. Versuchter Totschlag wegen "ins Wasser schubsen". Die feine Art ist es zwar nicht und sicherlich hätte das bei mir auch nicht geklappt (abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht "schwarz" angel), aber mehr als evtl. Sachbeschädigung (Klamotten) und Körperverletzung ist wohl nun wirklich nicht drin. 

Ich möchte aber auch mal anmerken, dass es vielen "Schwarzangelern" mit Sicherheit deutlich unangenehmer ist im Wasser zu landen, als angezeigt zu werden. Solche Leute sind häufig ziemlich stumpf. Und was soll denn auch passieren? Einstellung wegen geringer Schuld, oder gegen Auflage. Und selbst wenn es zu ner Geldstrafe kommt. PFFFF juckt viele nicht. Können ja eh nicht zahlen.


----------



## feko (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Bei - 5 grad ist es versuchter Totschlag,eindeutig!
Woher willste denn wissen das es überhaupt Menschen sind die schwimmen können?
Vill wollte er ja auch,das sich die Leute den Kopf auf m Eis einhauen bei - 5 Grad =)


----------



## Angler2097 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Geiles Thema :m


----------



## Riesenangler (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Also wenn notwendige Gerätschaften fehlen, oder man sich nicht an die gegebenen Spielregeln hält, kann ich jeden Aufseher verstehen. Was ich zum Beispiel zum Kotzen finde ist, so wie es mir ging, das man gleich ein Bußgeld einkassiert, wenn wegen meiner eine Unterschrift auf der Angelkarte fehlt. Ok da waren zwar "nur" 10 Euro. Aber hätte man stattdessen nicht einfach den Kuli rübereichen können? und gut wäre. Zumal der Aufseher damals anhand der restlichen Papier sehen konnte das alles in Ordnung war.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



joedreck schrieb:


> ich geh mal von nem Scherz aus. Versuchter Totschlag wegen "ins Wasser schubsen". Die feine Art ist es zwar nicht und sicherlich hätte das bei mir auch nicht geklappt (abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht "schwarz" angel), aber mehr als evtl. Sachbeschädigung (Klamotten) und Körperverletzung ist wohl nun wirklich nicht drin.



Nein, daß ist kein Scherz, der richtige Anwalt knallt dir damit 'ne Klage vor die Brust, daß die Rippen krachen!

Wenn ich jemand bei fünf unter null in's Wasser schiebe, muß ich schon gewärtig sein, daß die Pumpe abkackt, mal unabhängig davon, daß ich davon ausgehen muß, 'nen Nichtschwimmer vor mir zu haben. Und derjenige war im Zweifelsfall garantiert Nichtschwimmer!


----------



## joedreck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Also ernsthaft Leute... Befasst euch doch mal bitte erst mit den Tatbeständen, bevor ihr was Sinnloses schreibt. Totschlag setzt den Vorsatz voraus. Versuchten fahrlässigen Totschlag gibt es nicht. Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass der Aufseher die drei umbringen wollte (sofern wirklich geschehen)
Solche Fälle sind von den Körperverletzungsparagraphen abgedeckt.

Und den Anwalt der mir ne Klage vor den Latz knallt, nennt sich Staatsanwalt - vorerst. Nach der erfolgten Körperverletzung steht natürlich der Weg der Privatklage offen..


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Lustig, dass aus einem Rumgeheule über einen nicht mitgeführten Kescher eine Diskussion über Kapitalverbrechen wird.


----------



## Surf (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ja! Sehr unterhaltsam!


----------



## Esox60 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Der Kommentar war auch eher ironisch gemeint.
> Ich werde mich jetzt mit dem Vorstand in Verbindung setzen und mich über den Fischreiaufseher beschweren. Mal sehen was da bei rauskommt.



Genau. Ich sehe Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.
Vergiss nicht, ihm ein paar schicke Tiernamen zu verpassen.
Das macht beim Vorstand ungemein Eindruck.

Die einzige Berechtigung die Du dann für ein Gewässer noch bekommst, ist ne 10 er Karte fürs Freibad. #d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



joedreck schrieb:


> Also ernsthaft Leute... Befasst euch doch mal bitte erst mit den Tatbeständen, bevor ihr was Sinnloses schreibt. Totschlag setzt den Vorsatz voraus. Versuchten fahrlässigen Totschlag gibt es nicht. Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass der Aufseher die drei umbringen wollte (sofern wirklich geschehen)
> Solche Fälle sind von den Körperverletzungsparagraphen abgedeckt.
> 
> Einigen wir uns auf schwere Körperverletzung, eventuell könnte ein Tod die Folge sein bzw. wird billigend in Kauf genommen, wobei man da schon wieder den Eventualvorsatz in's Spiel bringen könnte und dann landet man am Ende doch bei §212, wie auch immer, ich bin kein Jurist, du auch nicht, aber mehr als "eventuell Sachbeschädigung", wie du schriebst, ist da definitiv drin, wenn ich Leute bei Minusgraden in's Wasser werfe. Soll nun aber nicht weiter das Thema sein.
> ...



Ja natürlich, Anwalt ist Anwalt!


----------



## Pikehunterr (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich werde mich nächsten Montag mit der Geschäftsstelle in Verbindung setzen. Für den Fall das ich eine Geldbuße bezahlen soll, werde ich wahrscheinlich austreten, war schon lamge am Überlegen und habe auch schon 2mal die Kündigung wieder zurückgezogen, aber nur aus dem Grund das das Gewässer 5min mit dem Fahrrad von mir zu Hause entfernt ist. Wenn es bei einer Ermahnung bleibt werde ich mich in Zukuft an die Spielregeln halten ansonsten muss ich mir ernsthaft überlegen ob es noch Sinn macht. Hat jemand schon ähnliches erlebt? mit was muss ich strafentechnisch rechnen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Was genau ist denn eingezogen wurden, dein Erlaubnisschein oder der Fischereischein gleich mit?


----------



## Angler2097 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



joedreck schrieb:


> Also ernsthaft Leute... Befasst euch doch mal bitte erst mit den Tatbeständen, bevor ihr was Sinnloses schreibt. Totschlag setzt den Vorsatz voraus. Versuchten fahrlässigen Totschlag gibt es nicht.



Ist nicht ganz richtig. Wenn ich jemanden bei einer Keilerei tot schlage, ist es halt Totschlag. Egal, ob vorsätzlich oder nicht  Vorsätzlich, falls zu beweisen, ist dann der Mord :m


----------



## Esox60 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nächsten Montag mit der Geschäftsstelle in Verbindung setzen. Für den Fall das ich eine Geldbuße bezahlen soll, werde ich wahrscheinlich austreten, war schon lamge am Überlegen und habe auch schon 2mal die Kündigung wieder zurückgezogen, aber nur aus dem Grund das das Gewässer 5min mit dem Fahrrad von mir zu Hause entfernt ist. Wenn es bei einer Ermahnung bleibt werde ich mich in Zukuft an die Spielregeln halten ansonsten muss ich mir ernsthaft überlegen ob es noch Sinn macht. Hat jemand schon ähnliches erlebt? mit was muss ich strafentechnisch rechnen?



 Das kommt ganz darauf an, wie Du Dich verkaufst und wie der Vorstand so drauf ist.
Gehe davon aus, das dem Vorstand der Fall bereits bekannt ist, und event. schon besprochen wurde.
Oftmals sind vereinsinterne Kontolleure selbst im Vorstand.

Fehler können passieren, aber wenn Du anfängst den Leuten zu erklären, wo der Hase langzulaufen hat, bist Du schnell der Dumme.
Entschuldigen, Besserung geloben, 20,00€ für die Jugendkasse spenden. :m


----------



## Killerschnauze (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Nun wurde immer noch nicht geklärt ob ein Kescher mitzuführen ist oder nicht....

MfG
Martin


----------



## BERND2000 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Doch!
 Gaaaaaaaaa.......nz weit am Anfang: Es steht wohl in der Gewässerordnung.


----------



## jogi89 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

OH ein Fred mit Chips-Charakter. :q

Sorry für O.T.


----------



## fordfan1 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kescher steht in der Gewässerordnung aber mal ehrlich was macht es für einen Sinn einen Fisch, den man sowieso zurücksetzt zu keschern und ihm unnötigen Stress auszusetzen, wenn man ihn sowieso zurücksetzt, da kann man ihn auch einfach im Wasser vom Haken lösen oder wenn nötig mit der Hand landen.




Steht doch alles da zwecks Kescher|wavey:


----------



## thanatos (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Manche Fischereiaufseher sind echt ne Zumutung,aber in deinem Fall
sehe ich eigendlich nichts kleinliches ,er ist doch nur seiner Aufgabe nachgekommen und hat dich nach Hause geschickt-zu Recht.


----------



## feko (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Bei uns in der Satzung steht auch der Vermerk drinne das ein ausreichend großer Kescher mitzuführen ist,eben um irgendwelchen Alibikeschern vorzubeugen.
vg


----------



## Angler9999 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Macht das Thema endlich zu....

Alles ist gesagt und jetzt kommt nur noch Grütze zustande.


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ach das Thema könnte in in V 2.0 gehen.... nämlich dann wenn der TE aus dem Verein austritt (aufgrund der Vorgeschichte) und dann in der Nähe einem anderen Verein anschließen will....


Man glaubt gar nicht wie schnell sich sowas rum spricht  Von daher mit solchen Kündigungsdrohungen immer ruhig bleiben....


----------



## dreampike (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hi, 
als Fischereiaufseher in Bayern darf ich zwar Einsicht in die Angelpapiere verlangen, sie aber nicht "einziehen". Bei Fehlverhalten darf ich die Personalien feststellen und einen Ortsverweis aussprechen. Wenn es anderslautende Vereinsregelungen gibt, dürfte ich maximal den Erlaubnisschein an mich nehmen, den Fischereischein nicht. Und ein Vereinsgremium (Vorstand) darf eine vereinsinterne Strafe aussprechen, die möglicherweise die Fischereierlaubnis betrifft (Sperre). Auf keinen Fall aber kann der Verein den staatlichen Fischereischein entziehen.

Für mich ist der absichtliche Verzicht auf einen Kescher mit dem Hinweis auf die "schonendere" Handlandung bewusst in Kauf genommene Tierquälerei. Man muss den Kescher nicht bei jedem Fisch einsetzen, es gibt aber Fische, die sind mit einem (Schon-) Kescher definitiv schneller und schonender zu landen als mit der Hand.

In diesem Fall wäre ich als Aufseher auch "kleinlich" gewesen, hätte es aber - in Abhängigkeit von Einsicht und Tonfall des Kontrollierten - mit einer Verwarnung und einem Vermerk in der Erlaubniskarte geahndet. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## antonio (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

hat doch keiner gesagt der fischereischein wurde eingezogen.
da wurde allgemein nur von papieren gesprochen.
es wird schon der erlaubnisschein geweswn sein.
und es ist auch nicht gesagt worden, welche art von kontrolleur da am werk war.
fakt ist er hat eindeutig gegen die kescherregelung verstoßen und muß nun die konsequenzen tragen.

antonio


----------



## GeorgeB (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Macht das Thema endlich zu....
> Alles ist gesagt und jetzt kommt nur noch Grütze zustande.



Zum Thema ist alles gesagt. Wenn auch noch nicht von jedem. Aber so ein Board dient auch der Unterhaltung. Und dafür ist Grütze nicht immer kontraproduktiv. 

Seid eusch jewiss, liebe Kameraden Hobby-Juristen, dat der hagelvolle Sten nicht so sehr daneben liegen muss, wie mancher hier meint. Ich reiche euch mal den Begriff "Eventualvorsatz" als Grundlage für weitere Unterhaltung - falls gewünscht. 

Ernsthaft müssen wir den Quatsch hier aber nicht weiter diskutieren. Menschen bei Minustemperaturen ins Wasser zu werfen ist so unfassbar dämlich, dass es unabhängig jedweder möglichen rechtlichen Konsequenzen, die sowohl straf- als auch zivilrechtlich enorm sein können, ganz erheblich kranker ist, als vergleichsweise(!) lächerliche Schwarzangelei.


----------



## joedreck (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Naja ganz so sehr Hobby ist es bei mir leider nicht, auch wenn es so klingt 

Gern könnten wir auch auf n Bier darüber diskutieren. Ein persönliches Gegenübersitzen hilft dabei, Spannungen zu vermeiden#h

Ansonsten ist ja zum Thema alles gesagt. Ich würde mir nur gern wissen, was tatsächlich das Ergebnis war. Ob der TE nun aus dem Verein raus ist (und der alte Verein gleich mal die umliegenden informiert), oder ob er sich eines Besseren besonnen hat...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



> Ach das Thema könnte in in V 2.0 gehen.... nämlich dann wenn der TE aus dem Verein austritt (aufgrund der Vorgeschichte) und dann in der Nähe einem anderen Verein anschließen will....


Da kenne ich zumindest einen Fall, wo es genau so gelaufen ist und der Typ (Querulant und Regelbrecher), in keinem der umliegenden Vereine mehr die Chance auf Mitgliedschaft bekommt.
Er hatte Gespräche mit dem Vorstand wegen seiner Regelverstöße abgelehnt und mit Anwalt gedroht.
Heute darf er sich für 250€ im Jahr eine Gastkarte kaufen, wofür ansonsten, als Vereinsmitglied, 40€ fällig wären!
Und selbst wegen der Gastkarte wurde noch beraten, ob er diese überhaupt bekommt!
Zudem steht der Kerl unter ständiger Beobachtung, man wartet nur auf den nächsten Verstoß und dann bekommt der, außer der Rheinkarte, im Umkreis von 50Km keine Karte mehr.

Jürgen


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Und durch solche Maßnahmen werden halt aus durchaus zahlenden Anglern, Schwarzangler die nicht zahlen 

Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber wo genau gabs was zu Aufseher ins Kalte Wasser schmeißen? |bigeyes

Zugegeben, hätte jemand versucht mir widerrechtlich den Fischereischein (nicht die Tageskarte) einzuziehen oder schlimmer noch der kompletten Angelausrüstung, wäre durchaus der Wurf ins kalte Nass einer der Gedanken die mir durch den Kopf gegangen wären, ganz gleich ob es am Ende zu derartigem gekommen wäre, wobei besonders letzteres die Chance deutlich erhöhen würde.

Muss allerdings sagen, das mir bisher keiner negativ aufgefallen ist, generell hat ich aber bisher  auch nur zweimal eine Begegnung und dort war es zweimal der selbe.


Von daher wohl nicht aussagekräftig, aber Deppen gibts überall gell?


----------



## Vanner (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



KleinesSchneiderl schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber wo genau gabs was zu Aufseher ins Kalte Wasser schmeißen? |bigeyes



Hättest mal doch alles richtig durchgelesen dann hättest du jetzt nicht solches Zeug schreiben müssen.


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Hättest mal doch alles richtig durchgelesen dann hättest du jetzt nicht solches Zeug schreiben müssen.




Wie wahr das noch mit der Ton macht die Musik!
Gemach! ;+

Hab mir das ganze jetzt durchgelesen, macht es nur wenig besser ehrlich gesagt, nunja... 

#h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein. Das mit dem Kescher steht in der Gewässerordnung aber mal ehrlich was macht es für einen Sinn einen Fisch, den man sowieso zurücksetzt zu keschern und ihm unnötigen Stress auszusetzen, wenn man ihn sowieso zurücksetzt, da kann man ihn auch einfach im Wasser vom Haken lösen oder wenn nötig mit der Hand landen.


Ich verwende beim Spinnfischen auch nur selten einen Kescher.
Trotzdem hab ich immer einen dabei.
Schon allein weil er vorgeschrieben ist und´s mir den möglichen Ärger nicht wert wäre...

Wie nötig man ihn brauchen kann hab ich allerdings schon mal erleben dürfen:
Ich hatte meinen Spinner unter einen Busch treiben lassen und bekam einen Hammerbiss.
Da ich schon Meterhecht-Erfahrung hatte, war schnell klar, daß es entweder ein Waller oder die Mutter aller Hechte sein mußte...:vik:
Der Kescher lag zwar in Sicht, aber außer Reichweite.#d
Eigentlich kein Problem, denn sowohl Hecht als auch Waller lassen sich Problemlos mit der Hand landen!

Dumm nur, daß sich nach einem aufregenden Drill herausstellte, daß ich einen gut 10 pfündigen Karpfen quer gehakt hatte...#q
Und wie Du den, an einer steilen Uferpartie (stranden völlig ausgeschlossen) mir der Hand landest möchte ich sehen!

Zum Glück war ein Kumpel in Rufweite.
Aber seit dem Tag seh ich das mit der Kescherpflicht anders...


Ach ja, ich bin übrigens, weil Vorstandsmitglied, selbst vereinsinterner Kontrolleur.

Ich glaub nicht, daß ich kleinlich bin:
Mir reicht ein Blick auf (nicht mal in) das Fangbuch.
Ansonsten schau ich den Leuten kurz zu und bei kleineren Verstößen (z.B. kein Kescher griffbereit) gibt es den Hinweis, daß ich das in Zukunft NICHT mehr sehen will und beim XY jetzt vermutzlich der Schein erst mal für zwei Wochen weg wäre...
(Folterwerkzeuge zeigen|evil

So wie Du Dich hier z.T. geäußert hast (ich erinnere Mal an den Alibi-Aquarienkescher...) kann ich mir aber lebhaft vorstellen, wie das "Gespäch" mit dem ach so kleinlichen Aufseher und Dir verlaufen ist.|uhoh:
Glaub mir, bei mir wärst Du dann gaaanz sicher auch ohne Fangbuch heimgegangen...

Aber, es würde sehr schnell eine Regeländerung geben:
Da steht dann, unter "mitzuführen sind" statt "Kescher" nämlich, im nächsten Jahr: "geeigneter Kescher"!
Wenn ich richtig sauer bin, wird das schon bei der nächsten Monatversammlung geändert.|supergri

Und weißt Du, wer entscheidet, ob DEIN Kescher geeignet ist?

:m

Genau:

ICH!:vik:


Wir haben ü250 aktive Mitglieder und kommen fast ohne Regeln aus.
Das Nachtangelverbot besteht z.B. nur auf dem Papier.
Es gilt das Prinzip des freundschaftlichen Umgangs und, daß ein paar wenige Dinge strikt zu respektieren sind.
Im Konfliktfall gab´s, außer bei ganz groben Verstößen, halt mal eine Verwarnung.

Aber, seit ein paar superschlaue Neumitglieder geglaubt haben, da auch noch auf Schlupflochsuche gehen zu müssen, anstatt sich einfach mal über die internen Gepflogenheiten zu erkundigen, wurden ein paar Dinge ganz unmissverständlich aufgeschrieben:
Jetzt haben wir (leider) ein ausdrückliches Kunstköderverbot, das vorher nicht nötig war.
Beim Ruttenfischen darf ich jetzt in der Hechtschonzeit keine Fetzen mehr benutzen#q.
Obwohl MICH bestimmt keiner kontrolliert (und ich als Konsequenz höchstens einen erhobenen Zeigefiger zu befürchten hätte), halte ich mich aber trotzdem dran.

Aber ich reagiere zunehmend empfindlich darauf, wenn mir irgend jemand, den ich nur freundschaftlich darauf hinweise, daß manche Dinge nicht gerne gesehen werden, mir erklärt, daß ich zwar ihn, aber ich ihm nix, kann, weil´s ja nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist...

Der merkt dann schnell:
Doch, ich kann!:g

Jeder Hebel hat eine lange und eine kurze Seite:
Man sollte sich immer gut überlegen, auf welcher Seite man steht...


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hört sich für mich ein wenig nach Wild West an und deine Einstellung ist nun auch nicht grade vorbildlich. ("ICH entscheide ob dein Kescher geeignet ist", "Sogar ICH halte mich an das Verbot, obwohl MICH keiner kontrollieren würde).

Wenn es nicht Verboten ist, ist es erlaubt. Woher soll der Angler denn dann wissen, was Sache ist? Und wenn ich irgendwo Angel und da kommt jemand an (du), der mir irgendwas erzählen will, das so nicht in der Gewässerordnung steht, dann würde ich dem auch erzählen das er sich doch bitte jemand anderes zum volllabern suchen soll.

Hört sich alles ziemlich willkürlich an und so nach dem Motto, wir Alten haben schon recht und sind priviligiert zu behandeln und neue Angler, oder gar Gäste müssen sich dann an unsere virtuellen Regeln (die nirgendwo stehen) halten.

Wir haben in unserem Verein selber eine etwas lockere Gewässerordnung. Gäste werden bei uns im Vorfeld in Kenntnis gesetzt, was erlaubt ist und was nicht und welche Fische wieder zurück gesetzt werden müssen. Komischerweise hatten wir noch nie Diskussionen mit Gastangler oder mussten zu "Verwarnungen" greifen...

Btw. Ich hab beim lesen deines Postings kurz mal hochgescrollt und wollte Nachschauen, ob du ein Wohnort angegeben hast. Ich hatte nämlich einen Verdacht um welches BL es sich hier handelt. Und ich hatte recht...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich ein wenig nach Wild West an und deine Einstellung ist nun auch nicht grade vorbildlich. ("ICH entscheide ob dein Kescher geeignet ist", "Sogar ICH halte mich an das Verbot, obwohl MICH keiner kontrollieren würde).


Meine Ausführungen sind, bewußt etwas überspitzt formuliert.
Ich wollte nur zeigen, wie es augehen kann, wenn man glaubt, es drauf anlegen zu müssen...
Im richtigen Leben, ist es zum Glück noch nicht so weit gekommen.



> Wenn es nicht Verboten ist, ist es erlaubt. Woher soll der Angler denn dann wissen, was Sache ist? Und wenn ich irgendwo Angel und da kommt jemand an (du), der mir irgendwas erzählen will, das so nicht in der Gewässerordnung steht, dann würde ich dem auch erzählen das er sich doch bitte jemand anderes zum volllabern suchen soll.


Darum geht es:
Wir haben kaum Regeln und Neumitglieder werden bestimmt nicht dumm angemacht, sondern ihnen wird die gewünschte Auslegung erklärt.
Was in der Praxis v.a. heißt, daß sie erfahren, welche Regelungen sie gerne ignorieren dürfen...



> Hört sich alles ziemlich willkürlich an und so nach dem Motto, wir Alten haben schon recht und sind priviligiert zu behandeln und neue Angler, oder gar Gäste müssen sich dann an unsere virtuellen Regeln (die nirgendwo stehen) halten.


Ich bin 35 und erst seit ca. 5 Jahren in dem Verein.
Die "virtuellen Regeln" hatte ich nach einem halben Jahr verstanden.
Um zu kapieren, WIE locker es bei uns zugeht, hab ich aber fast zwei Jahre gebraucht...




> Wir haben in unserem Verein selber eine etwas lockere Gewässerordnung. Gäste werden bei uns im Vorfeld in Kenntnis gesetzt, was erlaubt ist und was nicht und welche Fische wieder zurück gesetzt werden müssen. Komischerweise hatten wir noch nie Diskussionen mit Gastangler oder mussten zu "Verwarnungen" greifen...


Genau so hat es hier, schon lange vor meiner Zeit, auch ausgesehen.
Und so läuft es eigentlich immernoch.
Nur haben eine handvoll Idioten (die sehr genau in das Bild derjenigen passen, die jedes Jahr die Schlupflochsucher-Threads aufmachen) genau dieses Systhem ins wanken gebracht.


> Btw. Ich hab beim lesen deines Postings kurz mal hochgescrollt und wollte Nachschauen, ob du ein Wohnort angegeben hast. Ich hatte nämlich einen Verdacht um welches BL es sich hier handelt. Und ich hatte recht...


Völlig richtig gedacht!#6

In Bayern haben wir eine andere Art der Gesetzesauslegung aus in Preußen...
Und darüber bin ich sehr froh!

Auf Vereinsebene heißt das:
Du bist freiwillig dabei, also überleg Dir gut, ob Du Streit suchst!
Wer sich "anständig" aufführt, wird ganz bestimmt keine Probleme bekommen.
Aber wenn einer glaubt, unsere Regeln gegen uns verwenden zu können, bekommt die Retourkutsche zu spüren...

Wir sind streitlustig, aber versöhnen uns schnell wieder.#g
Aber wir mögen es nicht, wenn man glaubt uns verarschen zu können...

Auch wenn der Umgangston vielleicht rau erscheint, bei uns herrscht ein sehr freundschaftliches Klima am Wasser!
Wenn man sich nicht mag, ist man (betont) höflich und geht sich halt möglichst aus dem Weg.
So gibt´s keine ernsten Streitereien oder Kleinkriege.
Und das soll bitte auch so bleiben.

Wer das gefährdet, gegen den müssen zur Not halt auch Wildwest-Methoden eingesetzt werden...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> daß manche Dinge nicht gerne gesehen werden, mir erklärt, daß ich zwar ihn, aber ich ihm nix, kann, weil´s ja nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist...
> 
> Der merkt dann schnell:
> Doch, ich kann!:g



Nein kannst du eben nicht!

Zumindest nicht auf rechtl.fairer Basis.


Womit dann Allrounders Hinweis auf Wild West Methoden nicht so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist.

Im Prinzip gesehen gibt es keine Schlupflochsucher..entweder ist ein Regelwerk eindeutig formuliert und du hast damit bei Verstössen etwas schwarz auf weiss in der Hand um reagieren zu können oder das Regelwerk ist schlichtweg schlampig gemacht und du schaust in die Röhre.

Ob du oder der Verein bestimmte Sachen nicht mögen ist dabei irrelevant.

Ja..ihr könnt da die betreffenden Leute vergraulen.Bekommt aber einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack,wenn ihr im Gegenzug ja anscheinend selbst festgeschriebene Regeln(Nachtangelverbot existiert nur auf dem Papier) nach eurem Gusto handhabt.

Entweder gelten Verordnungen durch die Bank für ALLE oder JEDER darf sich in Maßen(!) seine Rosinen rauspicken.


----------



## olaft64 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Er schreibt es doch selbst: Bayern - nicht wie im Rest von Deutschland :vik:

 Gruß Olaf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Er schreibt es doch selbst: Bayern - nicht wie im Rest von Deutschland :vik:



Und ich dachte immer,das wäre ein Vorurteil


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nein kannst du eben nicht!
> 
> Zumindest nicht auf rechtl.fairer Basis.
> 
> ...



Absolut treffend und der beste post seid langem. Thumbs up


----------



## xxstxr70 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> (Folterwerkzeuge zeigen|evil
> 
> 
> Glaub mir, bei mir wärst Du dann gaaanz sicher auch ohne Fangbuch heimgegangen...
> ...



Das meine lieben Anwesenden und lesenden Petrijünger ist ein bedeutendes Exemplar Mensch welches in "gehobener, Verantwortungsvoller Position" agiert.

Kein gutes Beispiel wie ich feststellen muß. Die einzige Argumentationslogik die hier sichtbar wird ist:

_*"Ich kann länger, ich habe das Sagen, ich bin der Sheriff, die Macht ist mit mir".*_

Davon abgesehen, das fast jede Aussage mit "Ich" beginnt, sollte es doch am Wasser in erster Linie um das habitat und dann um das "WIR", nämlich alle von uns gehen, oder?

PS: Persönlich bin ich für eine Kontrolle, leider geht es nicht ohne. Aber bitte durch personen, welche seelisch und moralisch dazu geeignet sind. Wäre auch ganz gut für unsere Aussenwirkung.


----------



## Purist (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gesehen gibt es keine Schlupflochsucher..entweder ist ein Regelwerk eindeutig formuliert und du hast damit bei Verstössen etwas schwarz auf weiss in der Hand um reagieren zu können oder das Regelwerk ist schlichtweg schlampig gemacht und du schaust in die Röhre.



Was verstehst du unter eindeutiger Formulierung? Gesetze werden nicht ohne Grund schwammig ausgelegt, um einen gewissen Handlungsspielraum z.B. bei Urteilen zu haben. 


In einem Angelverein sieht man, auf diesen Fall hier bezogen, häufig in Formen wie: 
Während der Raubfischschonzeit ist die Verwendung von diesen und jenen Kunstködern (natürlich werden nicht alle beim Namen genannt, aber gerne auch der Allgemeinbegriff Raubfischköder hinzugefügt) verboten. 

Der Schlupflochsucher fängt dann damit an, eine nicht explizit als verboten aufgeführte Dropshotmontage mit einem Gummiwurm zu kombinieren und loszuangeln.
Dem kann man richtig Probleme machen, man muss es aber nicht. Anders sieht es dann bei Spinnern aus, wenn der sogar wörtlich aufgeführt ist.


----------



## Fr33 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Purist


das kann aber nicht das Problem des Anglers sein, sondern eher des Vereines / Gewässerbewirtschafters wie (un)missverständlich er seine Regeln definiert.


Ich habe auch schonb Teils Erlaubniskarten gesehen, da hat selbst ein Germanistik Student seine Probleme den Inhalt der Aussagen zu deuten  Ganz fies wirds, wenn widersprüche auftauchen.


Im Grunde ist es aber so wie im Job - nur das geschriebene Wort zählt bzw. in dem Falle was auf der Gewässerordnung / Erlaubniskarte etc. steht. Was im Falles eines Vereines der Kontrolleur/ Vorstand gerne "hätte" kann man machen - man muss sich da aber nicht dran halten, da kein Vertragsgegenstand!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Purist schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter eindeutiger Formulierung? Gesetze werden nicht ohne Grund schwammig ausgelegt, um einen gewissen Handlungsspielraum z.B. bei Urteilen zu haben.



Ja,richtig..nur sind Gerichte auch nicht wirklich davon begeistert,sich mit zig Interpretationsvarianten oder halbgarem rumärgern zu müssen.

Und ein Strafmaß ist weniger von schwammiger Textformulierung sondern zumeist von den Gesamtumständen abhängig..das bildet den Handlungsspielraum in seiner ursprünglichen Idee.


----------



## ronram (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Natürlich sitzt der Kontrollierende oftmals am längeren Hebel.
Und das ist in den meisten Fällen auch gut so, sonst ist eine Kontrolle doch überhaupt nicht wirksam. Solange sich der Kontrollierende gegenüber dem Kontrollierten nicht unfair verhält, ist doch alles in Ordnung.
Verhältnismäßigkeit ist das Stichwort. 
Gleiches gilt für andere Formen von Kontrollen ebenfalls, sei es eine allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle oder Ähnliches. Ist man freundlich gegenüber den Polizisten, dann kann man i.d.R. nach dem Zeigen der Papiere weiterfahren. Ist man unfreundlich...muss man vielleicht noch mit mehr rechnen. 

Wenn ich als Gastangler einen Fischereierlaubnisschein kaufe und damit einen Vertrag mit dem Pächter, bzw. Eigentümer abschließe, dann habe ich mich auch an die vertraglichen Regelungen (Gewässerordnung) und Gesetze zu halten.
Und wenn da nun einmal so Sachen drin stehen wie z.B. "Fischereipapiere sind den Kontrollberechtigten vorzuzeigen, Angelgeräte sind vorzuzeigen, Köder, etc. - Behältnisse sind zu öffnen...", dann kann die Kontrolle auch ganz unangenehm und lang andauernd ablaufen.
Daran hat doch niemand ein Interesse. Weder der Angler, noch der vernünftige Kontrolleur.
Wenn man demjenigen, der einen kontrolliert, aber blöd kommt...bitte, dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn man das volle Programm über sich ergehen lassen muss und der Kontrolleur die Möglichkeiten, die ihm zur Verfügung stehen, voll ausschöpft.
Und oft ist es doch so: Wer sucht der findet. Sei es etwas zu viel Futter (weil man nur x KG Futtermenge mitführen darf), irgendwas nicht ins Fangbuch eingetragen, Kescher zu klein,... zack, hat man gegen die Gewässerordnung verstoßen (oder schlimmer noch, gegen geltende Gesetze).

Von daher finde ich die Aussagen von Nachtschwärmer78 ganz legitim.


----------



## marcus7 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

|good:


----------



## antonio (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



ronram schrieb:


> Natürlich sitzt der Kontrollierende oftmals am längeren Hebel.
> Und das ist in den meisten Fällen auch gut so, sonst ist eine Kontrolle doch überhaupt nicht wirksam. Solange sich der Kontrollierende gegenüber dem Kontrollierten nicht unfair verhält, ist doch alles in Ordnung.
> Verhältnismäßigkeit ist das Stichwort.
> Gleiches gilt für andere Formen von Kontrollen ebenfalls, sei es eine allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle oder Ähnliches. Ist man freundlich gegenüber den Polizisten, dann kann man i.d.R. nach dem Zeigen der Papiere weiterfahren. Ist man unfreundlich...muss man vielleicht noch mit mehr rechnen.
> ...



du findest es also legitim, wenn sich der kontrolleur die regeln selber macht und nicht das zählt was in der gewässerordnung/in den gesetzen steht?|kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## ronram (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



antonio schrieb:


> du findest es also legitim, wenn sich der kontrolleur die regeln selber macht und nicht das zählt was in der gewässerordnung/in den gesetzen steht?|kopfkrat
> 
> antonio




Nein, natürlich nicht.
Mein Beitrag soll sich ausschließlich auf die Kontrolle der Einhaltung der festgelegten Regeln beziehen.


----------



## antonio (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden, weil du dich auf die aussagen von nachtschwärmer bezogen hast und diese legitim findest.
diese aussagen zeugen nämlich von was ganz anderem.
nach dem motto ich bin der chef ich mache die regeln, was auf dem papier steht(nachtangelverbot) interessiert nicht oder ich lege es aus wie ich es will("Und weißt Du, wer entscheidet, ob DEIN Kescher geeignet ist? genau ich")

antonio


----------



## marcus7 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



antonio schrieb:


> du findest es also legitim, wenn sich der kontrolleur die regeln selber macht und nicht das zählt was in der gewässerordnung/in den gesetzen steht?|kopfkrat
> 
> antonio




Für Fälle wie von Nachtschwärmer beschrieben finde ich das gut.

Es kann und sollte nicht jeder furz in einer GWO stehen. Etwas Verstand sollte man einem jeden schon zutrauen.

Ungeschriebene Gesetzte an die man sich halten sollte gibt es nicht nur beim angeln.

lg


----------



## antonio (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Für Fälle wie von Nachtschwärmer beschrieben finde ich das gut.
> 
> Es kann und sollte nicht jeder furz in einer GWO stehen. Etwas Verstand sollte man einem jeden schon zutrauen.
> 
> ...



ich schätze mal so lange würdest du das gut finden, bis für einen wie nachtschwärmer eben dein kescher auch mal zu klein ist nur weil deine nase ihm nicht paßt und er eben nach lust und laune entscheidet.
jo der verstand sollte immer dabei sein, aber eben klare regeln auch  und nicht eben regeln nach laune eines vereinsfürsten.

antonio


----------



## ronram (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Wenn es ein Nachtangelverbot gibt, dann darf ich auch nicht Nachtangeln gehen. Klare Sache.

Mache ich es trotzdem, weil ich weiß, dass die Kontrolleure es nicht ahnden (und sie es tatsächlich dann auch nicht ahnden), ist das doch zu meinen Gunsten und ich sollte mich drüber freuen. Muss mir aber immer im Klaren darüber sein, dass ich mich in diesem Moment arg vom Wohlgefallen des Kontrolleurs abhängig mache.

Und natürlich kann nicht "jeder Furz" in der Gewässerordnung stehen. Primär sollte man mit Hirn im Kopf angeln gehen! #6

Und nein, natürlich befürworte ich keine Kontrolleure, die sich ihre Regeln selbst machen. Kontrolleure, die "ein Auge zudrücken" - nur einen Teil der Regeln kontrollieren - ...bitte, ist jedem selbst überlassen wie weit man das ausnutzt.
Kontrolleure, die über die festgeschriebenen Regeln hinaus selbst noch meinen Regeln vorschreiben zu müssen...da kann ich mich doch entspannt zurücklehnen|supergri. Als solchen hab ich Nachtschwärmer aber nicht verstanden.

Was ich vorhin meinte war der Punkt, dass man in einer Kontrolle freundlich sein sollte (so wie immer!) und nicht auf Konfrontationskurs gehen muss, da man sonst eben mit Schikanen rechnen muss.

Und was den Kescher angeht...würde ich doch dazu tendieren, dass es Auslegungssache ist. Im Zweifel aber der Kontrolleur wohl den längeren Atem hat.


----------



## Fr33 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Marcus


Jetzt hast du als Bsp. 3 Kontrolleure im Verein (am besten welche vom Vorstand) -  jeder hat eine andere Auffassung und andere "Werte". Jetzt bekommst du 3 verschiedene "ungeschriebene Gesetze" gegen den Latz geknallt, welche sich vllt. noch gegenseitig torpedieren... und was du nun? genau da hängt es ja!


----------



## ronram (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Marcus
> 
> 
> Jetzt hast du als Bsp. 3 Kontrolleure im Verein (am besten welche vom Vorstand) -  jeder hat eine andere Auffassung und andere "Werte". Jetzt bekommst du 3 verschiedene "ungeschriebene Gesetze" gegen den Latz geknallt, welche sich vllt. noch gegenseitig torpedieren... und was du nun? genau da hängt es ja!




beste Lösung:

möglichst wenig Angriffsfläche bieten#6


----------



## Andal (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Na habt ihr wieder mal den Kongress der Kümmellängsspalter eröffnet?

Wer Willens und dazu in der Lage ist, der kann schwarz auf weiß nachlesen, dass in seinem Verein die überwiegende Mehrheit mit dem Procedere wunderbar klarkommt, weil es genau dem entspricht, was sie alle miteinander über Jahre hinweg genau so etabliert haben. Wer dazu kommt und meint, dass er als Ei schlauer als die Henne ist, der kriegt eben nach Sitte der Landsmannschaft eine verpfriemelt. Dieser Verein praktiziert eben neben den gestzlichen Vorgaben und in deren Rahmen auch seine eigenen Regularien. Wem das nicht passt, der muss ja auch nicht eintreten, oder verweilen. So einfach ist das: Der Hausherr entscheidet, welche Tapeten geklebt werden!

Und wer wegen seiner eigenen Abstammung die fränkisch-bayrische Lebensart nicht der verstehen kann, oder will... jamei, irgendwas ist halt immer!


----------



## Fr33 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Andal


past scho -  wie man in Bayern sagt 


Nur ich rede von Vereinen, welche ja eig Kollektiv darstellen. Da gibts Sitzungen usw. auf denen demokratisch angestimmt wird.... da kann der Vorstand ode 2-3 Kontrolleure nicht einfach "ihre" Regeln aufstellen.... demnächst kommt einer und sagt, ich muss beim Stippen nen Karpfenkescher mit 1m Bügellänge dabei haben usw.... Oder Stippen nur mit 40er Geflochten, da ja ein Großkarpfen drann gehen kann usw.


So einfach mache ich es mir da nicht mir Regeln vom Hausherr! Es ist fix was in der Satzung steht und was auf der Gewässerordnung/ Erlaubniskarte steht. Auf Wünsche einzelner kann man reagieren - aber solange das nicht irgendwie fix steht - zählt das für mich nicht ...


----------



## ronram (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich würde gerne noch die ursprüngliche Frage beantworten.

*Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Gut, solange sie freundlich und fair sind und ein korrektes Verhalten an den Tag legen.
Ich bin gerne bereit auch meine Köder vorzuzeigen, wenn man mich nett damit fragt.
Ich würde auch meine Montage aus dem Wasser ziehen und sie vorzeigen, wenn mir der Kontrolleur das vernünftig begründen kann.

Wie vorhin schon mal bei der Verhältnismäßigkeit angeschnitten:
Es sollte alles in einem freundlichen und kollegialen Rahmen ablaufen.

Ich will nicht angeblafft werden oder das Gefühl vermittelt bekommen Angler zweiter Klasse zu sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Jetzt werden sie argumentieren, das sie dort Hausrecht haben und du keine Karten mehr bekommst, wenn du dich nicht bedingungslos fügst.

Was bin ich froh, das Bayern von SH so weit weg ist. #6

@ Andal, wenn ich dich am Wasser sehe und ich wäre Kontrolleur, dann würd ich dir den Schein wegnehmen, wenn du nicht vor jedem Anschlag erst eine Runde Macarena tanzt. -_- Weil wir das immer so machen und es sich einfach gehört. -_-


----------



## Fessje (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Für mich hat ein Gewässeraufseher  aufzupassen dass die Gesetze ( z.b. Schonzeiten) und die vom vorgegeben regeln eingehalten werden. ( z.B. Fangbegrenzung, Anzahl der erlaubten Ruten, Schongebiet) 
Wenn der Verein einen Unterfangkescher vorschreibt ist sich daran zu halten. Ich verstehe echt nicht was es daran auszusetzen gibt?
Es gibt vermutlich Aufseher die sich für zu wichtig halten, genau wie es es Angler gibt der der Meinung sind, Gesetze und Vorschriften gelten nicht für sie. Aber das ist von beiden die Minderheit.


----------



## marcus7 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Andal schrieb:


> Na habt ihr wieder mal den Kongress der Kümmellängsspalter eröffnet?
> 
> Wer Willens und dazu in der Lage ist, der kann schwarz auf weiß nachlesen, dass in seinem Verein die überwiegende Mehrheit mit dem Procedere wunderbar klarkommt, weil es genau dem entspricht, was sie alle miteinander über Jahre hinweg genau so etabliert haben. Wer dazu kommt und meint, dass er als Ei schlauer als die Henne ist, der kriegt eben nach Sitte der Landsmannschaft eine verpfriemelt. Dieser Verein praktiziert eben neben den gestzlichen Vorgaben und in deren Rahmen auch seine eigenen Regularien. Wem das nicht passt, der muss ja auch nicht eintreten, oder verweilen. So einfach ist das: Der Hausherr entscheidet, welche Tapeten geklebt werden!
> 
> Und wer wegen seiner eigenen Abstammung die fränkisch-bayrische Lebensart nicht der verstehen kann, oder will... jamei, irgendwas ist halt immer!




|good:
Danke.

So denke ich auch.

Beispiel: Hat ein Verein kein explizites Kunstköderverbot in der Hechtschonzeit, nun aber ein Gewässer das vor Hechten nur so strotz, ist es dann toll dort auf "Barsch" zu fischen?

Soll man es nun verbieten und anderen Sportsfreunden an anderen Gewässer evtl. aussichtsreiche Barschangelei verbieten??

Da kann ich noch beliebig viele Beispiele rauskramen...

lg


----------



## GeorgeB (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



> joedreck schrieb:
> Gern könnten wir auch auf n Bier darüber diskutieren.* Ein persönliches Gegenübersitzen hilft dabei, Spannungen zu vermeiden
> 
> 
> ...



Alta, _das_ sage ich dir. Da sprichst, oder besser schreibst du ein großes Wort gelassen aus. #6


----------



## Black_Scorpion (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Also ich halte es da mit ronam - den Kontrolleuren so wenig Angriffsfläche bieten wie möglich. 
Und wenn mir ein Kontrolleur freundlich gegenübertritt, freue ich mich sogar, wenn ich kontrolliert werde, denn es ist ja auch in meinem Sinne, "Schwarze Schaafe" zu entdecken. Aber wenn mir ein Kontrolleur in der Art und Weise "Ich bin hier Chef, und ich entscheide, ob du hier angeln darfst oder nicht" dann kenn ich mich schon so gut in den Gesetzen aus, um mich eben nicht über den Tisch ziehen zu lassen. 

Kommt nicht von ungefähr, einmal wurde mir mit Polizei gedroht. Damals hat das gewirkt, ich hab mich verkrümmelt, ohne etwas falsch gemacht zu haben, heute würde ich mit einem breiten Grinsen sagen: Aber gerne doch!:q

Einfach die Gesetze kennen und beachten, dann hat man nicht zu befürchten, weder von kleinlichen, noch von nicht kleinlichen Kontrolleuren! 

So long
Black


----------



## Sneep (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hallo,

im Grunde läuft eine Kontrolle immer nach dem gleichen Schema ab. 

Zuerst Kontrolle der Papiere, Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein um die grundsätzliche Berechtigung zum Fischfang festzustellen. (und um sich für alle Fälle den Namen und die Nummer des Fischereischeines zu merken.)

Dann wird im Grunde nur noch an Hand des Erlaubnisscheines verglichen, ob der Angler in Übereinstimmung mit den Bedingungen des Erlaubnisscheines handelt.
Dazu zählen Kontrolle des Köders, der Fangbehältnisse, Anzahl der Ruten, gefangene Fische auf Mindestmaß usw.

Der Erlaubnisschein ist bei der Kontrolle die Basis für alles andere!

Wenn im Erlaubnisschein auf die Gewässerordnung verwiesen wird, weil dort z.B. die vereinsinternen Mindestmaße aufgeführt sind, ist auch diese als Teil des Fischereierlaubnisvertrages zu berücksichtigen.

Wenn ich mich an diesen Ablauf halte, komme ich gar nicht in die Versuchung mir eigene Regeln zu schaffen. 

Bei den hunderten von ins Wasser geworfenen Aufsehern, dürfte es eigentlich keine mehr geben.

Meine Praxis sieht anders aus. In ca. 20 Jahren als FA habe ich ein einziges mal auf die Polizei zugreifen müssen. 
Da hatte sich der Angler der Kontrolle widersetzt.

10% der Kontrollierten maulen, dass ich sie ja im letzten Jahr schon kontrolliert hätte.

Bei 70% läuft alles ganz normal und zum Abschluß gibts noch ein paar Tipps und gute Stellen.

20% sind so mit den Nerven runter, dass sie kaum die Unterlagen aus der Brieftasche bekommen vor lauter zittern.
Die sind weit davon entfernt FAs ins Wasser zu werfen.

Ich habe im Grunde nie  wirklich Probleme bei Kontrollen gehabt. Am Rhein dürfte das aber etwas anders aussehen.

Da ich amtlich bestellter Fischereiaufseher bin, sind für mich die Regeln genau festgehalten. Mein Auftraggeber ist die UFB. 
Nur sie ist für mich Ansprechpartner, nicht irgend ein Verein.

Anders bei den Vereinsaufsehern, hier muss vereinsintern geregelt werden, was diese dürfen und was nicht.
Ein einfaches Ausweisschild mit dem Aufdruck "Fischereiaufseher" bewirkt gar nichts.

Wenn ich als Vereinsaufsicht nicht vom Verein autorisiert bin Erlaubnisscheine zu beschlagnahmen, sollte ich das besser auch lassen. Für den Angler wiederum muss ersichtlich sein, welche Rechte die Vereinsaufsicht hat. Vom blossen kontrollieren der Papiere bis zur Beschlagnahme des Gerätes ist es ein grosser Unterschied.

Ausagen auf Basis NRW-Regelung, 
andere Länder, andere Sitten.

SnEEp


----------



## Fessje (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ sneep

Du hast in allem recht.
Hättest  vielleicht erwähnen sollen, dass das Mindestmaß vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben wird, der Verein die Möglichkeit gar dieses nach oben zu verändern aber nicht nach unten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ungeschriebene Gesetzte an die man sich halten sollte gibt es nicht nur beim angeln.



Und nicht nur beim angeln,kannst du dir mit diesen ungeschriebenen Gesetzen im Fall der Fälle nicht einmal das Klo schmücken weil nicht auf Papier

@andal
Der Hausherr bestimmt welche Tapeten geklebt werden?Im Rahmen geltenden Rechts sicherlich und vor allem nie als Einbahnstraßendenke.Ein Hausherr hat mit dem eigenen Verhalten auch eine gew.Vorbildfunktion..

Predigt er gegenüber wenigen oder einem einzelnen Wasser, während er mit anderen in stiller Absprache selbst Recht bricht und damit Wein säuft, nenne ich sowas Mißbrauch des Hausrechts..ideologisches Auswahlverfahren der scheinheiligen Art.


----------



## Andal (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Wo steht denn, dass die Vorstände/Aufseher Wasser predigen und selber Wein saufen? Ich finde dazu in diesem Thread nur haltlose Unterstellungen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Hausherr entscheidet, welche Tapeten geklebt werden!




Wenn der Hausherr aber die Bude vermietet, muß er damit rechnen, daß der Mieter mit eigenen Gestaltungsvorstellungen aufwartet...;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Zwischen strengem, aber fairem Kontrollieren und gezieltem Absolutismus-Nervterror aus Eigendefizits-Kompensation (wenn die Olle zuhause mal wieder das Nudelholz ausgepackt hat oder der kleine Mann im Schritt nicht mehr will etc.), besteht IMO ein ganz gewaltiger Unterschied.

Eines ist jedoch klar: Wo Pampigkeit anfängt, hört Verhältnismäßigkeit auf. Das ist so, seit es Menschen gibt - und wird so sein, solange es Menschen gibt. Wie man in den Wald schreit, so schallt es nunmal heraus. 

Auch wenn das "Kuschelmentalisten" offenbar anders sehen (bzw. wollen, weil die offenbar der Meinung sind, jeder kann sich ohne auch mal sehr unangenehme Konsequenzen so benehmen, wie er will - denn da ist dann gaaaaaanz viiiiiiiel Verständnis gefragt, egal wie groß oder übel für andere der gebaute Mist ist).

Wer ganz klar eine Regel verletzt hat, dann pampig wird und dann auch noch beratungsresistent mit auf Eigenmeinung begründeten "Belehrungen" rüberkommt, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn das Gegenüber am längeren Hebel diesen einfach mal kurzerhand bis zum Anschlag umlegt und demjenigen intensiv zeigt, WER hier das Sagen hat (was er bei anderem Anglerverhalten eventuell gar nicht tun würde, wenns kein Volla****** ist). 

Da gilt dann halt im Extremfall: Ich Chef, Du nix. Wenn man sowas auch noch völlig von sich selbst überzeugt provoziert, ist man IMO selbst schuld. Ab einem gewissen Grad ist halt einfach Schluss mit Frechheit. 

Insbesondere bei offen bekanntem Vorsatz wie im geschilderten Kescher-Falle. Denn auch dies ist umgekehrt NICHT verhältnismäßig (schon allein aufgrund der gegebenen MachtVERHÄLTNISSE - wer sich mit (auch noch offiziell autorisierten) Stärkeren anlegt, muss halt damit rechnen, kräftig zu kassieren).

Denn das heißt einfacher ausgedrückt nichts anderes als: "Ja, ich habe die Regel mit voller Absicht verletzt, weil ich sie verletzen WOLLTE und sie mir völlig egal ist - also stell Dich gefälligst nicht so an und akzeptiere das, was ich mir da nachhaltig in meinem Hirn zusammengeschustert habe. Denn das, was ich mir da zusammengeschustert habe, ist unsagbar wahr und wertvoll - für Ungläubige wie Dich aber halt nicht zu erkennen".

In so einem Fall greift dann halt die gesamte Stärke der Inquisition. IMO eine ganz natürliche Reaktion - da werden aus dem Holzweg des Unfehlbaren und Nichterkennenden (nämlich der vorliegenden Machtverhältnisse) ganz fix Sägespäne.

Ich denke mal, das hat der bayrische Kollege damit gemeint. Hat IMO nichts mit willkürlichem Vornherein-Terror à la "Stressen um des Stressens willen" zu tun, sondern einfach mit einer proportional zum "Gebotenen" intensiver werdenden Reaktion.

Es besteht halt auch ein Unterschied zwischen Rumpöbeln in Online-Foren (mit vergleichsweise harmlosen Konsequenzen) und demselbigen in einer Live-Situation, die ebenso "live umgesetzte" Konsequenzen unmittelbar nach sich zieht (vor denen man sich dann weder verstecken noch davonlaufen kann).

Viele Leute scheinen zu meinen, sie können draußen so vorgehen wie im Internet - und wundern sich dann, wenn die Reaktion mitunter etwas deutlicher, direkter und deutlich unangenehmer ausfällt. 

Denn da ist halt dann nix mehr mit hinter Nicknames verstecken und relativ folgenlos ebenso anonyme, womöglich Hunderte Kilometer entfernte Leute virtuell anmachen oder belehren - da gibts dann eben direkt vor Ort einen am eigenen Leibe auszubadenden echten Gong aus Fleisch und Blut (bzw. VON jemandem aus Fleisch und Blut), der halt nicht nur aus weiter Ferne per WLAN aufn Monitor flattert.

Eine Unterscheidung zwischen virtuellem und realem Leben könnte in solchen Fällen vielleicht heilsam und hilfreich sein - bzw. zumindest überlegenswert. Denn die Matrix endet halt irgendwann und irgendwo (ZUM GLÜCK!!!!!!!).

Eine Eskalation lässt sich ganz einfach und direkt vor Ort umgehen: Fehler zugeben, höflich sagen "kommt nicht wieder vor" - und in Zukunft eine Wiederholung möglichst vermeiden.


----------



## Fessje (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn der Hausherr aber die Bude vermietet, muß er damit rechnen, daß der Mieter mit eigenen Gestaltungsvorstellungen aufwartet...;-)



Nun es gibt eine "Hausortnung" mit dieser bist du einverstanden beim Kauf einer Tageskarte.

Wenn ich mir z.B für 10 Euro eine Tageskarte kaufe bin ich kein Eigentümer von dem Gewässer.

Wenn ich eine Bude miete, darf ich keine Wände einreißen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass die Vorstände/Aufseher Wasser predigen und selber Wein saufen? Ich finde dazu in diesem Thread nur haltlose Unterstellungen!



Andal..wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war Nachtschwärmers Aussage doch Sinngem.folgende..

Er weisst Leute darauf hin,was in seinem Verein am Wasser nicht gern gesehen (!) wird,ergo doch wohl mit Billigung des Vorstands?! Und mokiert sich darüber wenn er als Antwort"wo steht das?"kommt.Und das er letztendlich sowieso am längeren Hebel sitzt..

Das aber im Gegenzug im gleichem Verein ein real bestehendes(!) Nachtangelverbot schlichtweg und selbstredend ignoriert wird(doch wohl auch mit Billigung des Vorstands )ist dagegen ok?

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Zusammengefasst..Wir pfeifen als allmächtiges Vereinskollektiv auf die eigenen schwarz auf weiss Regeln(!) aber wenn andere gegen ungeschriebene Wünsche(!) verstoßen,folgt die Keule des längeren Hebels?

Merkwürdiges Rechtsverständnis


----------



## Andal (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Gegen zusätzlich toleriertes Nachtanglen wird auch wohl keiner lamentieren.

Außerdem: Mia san mia und so samma mia! |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Fessje schrieb:


> Nun es gibt eine "Hausortnung"




Ortnung ist das halbe Leben!|znaika:

Mensch Fessje, det war doch nich ernst gemeint.

Grundsätzlich, was die Kleinlichkeit betrifft, ich hab vorhin mal in der Gewässerordnung des LVSA geguckt, also Gültigkeit für den kompletten Freistaat, da gibt es einen "Maßnahmenkatalog zur Ahndung von Verstößen von Verbandsmitgliedern und Gastanglern gegen die Gewässerordnung",
nur mal als sächsisches Beispiel, bei unvollständiger Pflichtausrüstung gibt es eine Belehrung und maximal noch 'nen Eintrag in's Fangbuch, da wird nichts eingezogen und auch nicht verwiesen.
Wobei unsere Pflichtausrüstung auch nur aus Maßband, Messer, Hakenlöser und Müllbeutel besteht.
Also kann man sagen, der TE hatte lediglich seine Pflichtausrüstung unvollständig, inwieweit er der Kontrolle auf den Sack gegangen ist--reine Spekulation.

Kann man den Einzug der Papiere unter diesen Umständen kleinlich nennen? Streng nach der Schilderung würde ich sagen, ja, definitiv. Und was für Erbsenzähler mit Geltungsdrang teilweise unterwegs sind, nun, man muß sich nur mal einige Beiträge in dem Trööt hier durchlesen.
Ich finde, 'ne kurze Ansprache hätte es auch getan.

Ich hatte hier letztes Jahr mal 'ne Diskussion mit 'nem Aufseher, der der Meinung war, ich bräuchte 'nen Betäuber. 
Ich hab ihm dann gesagt, ich betäube immer mit der Faust(mach ich wirklich) und mein Rekord liegt bei 250 Pfund, hat er auch direkt eingesehen, meinte aber, streng nach Vorschrift bräuchte ich 'nen separaten Gegenstand-wir haben uns dann auf 'ne Pulle Radeberger geeinigt und gleich eine genommen-das nenne ich 'ne gelungene Kontrolle.:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Andal schrieb:


> Außerdem: Mia san mia und so samma mia! |wavey:



Stammt das von U.Hoeneß ?


----------



## Andal (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Nein. Das ist urbajuwarische Lebensart.


----------



## fordfan1 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch die ursprüngliche Frage beantworten.
> 
> *Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Garnicht,weil ich nicht danach suche :m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Schon interessant wie hier die Gesamtaussage meiner beiden Posts verdreht wurde...
#r

Also versuche ich es nochmal verständlicher zu sagen:

Meine Ausführungen sind ein fiktives Beispiel dafür gewesen, was passieren KÖNNTE , falls mir jemand, den ich nur freundlich auf interne Gepflogenheiten, die sonst von allen anerkannt werden, hinweisen will, glaubt blöd kommen zu müssen und mir erklärt, daß er, Dank juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten, im Recht ist...

Dann WÜRDE er von mir die Hebelgesetze vorgeführt bekommen!


In unserem Verein kann jeder, in gewissen Grenzen, so Angeln wie er möchte.
Ein paar Dinge sind halt strikt einzuhalten:
Schonzeiten und -maße, temporäe Gewässersperren, Stahlvorfachpflicht beim Raubfischangeln oder Fanglimits zum Beispiel.

Solange das klappt, darf jeder Fischen wie es ihm Spaß macht!
Das Nachtangelverbot steht seit Jahrzehnten in der GWO, mit der Ausnahme, daß während der Sommerzeit bis 1 Uhr auf Aal gefischt werden darf.
Rutte und Waller spielten noch keine Rolle waren aber gedanklich sowieso mit eingeschlossen. 
An Karpfen und Zander hat damals sowieso keiner gedacht.
Inzwischen hat sich da einiges geändert:
Auch weil Schichtarbeit eine große Rolle spielt.
Anstatt groß darüber zu diskutieren hat man sich stillschweigend darauf geeinigt, das jeder selbst entscheiden darf, wann er auf was Angeln möchte.

Es kommt auch regelmäßig zu heftigsten verbalen Auseinandersetztungen über manche Regelungen, bei denen gewaltig die Fetzten fliegen können.
Hinterher redet man mit manchen Leuten nicht mehr (sehr selten) oder is halt wieda guad!#g
Und das funktioniert sehr gut so!
Es gibt bei uns keinen Streit zwischen Spinnfischern und Karpfenanglern oder ähnliches.

In den letzten paar Jahren wurden glaub ich gerade mal zwei Fangbücher, wegen haarsträubender Vergehen (plus völliger Uneinsichtigkeit) eingezogen.
Sonst gibt´s vielleicht mal ne 4Wochen Denkpause, aber auch die muss man sich sehr hart erarbeiten...
Aber normalerweise gibt es nicht mehr als eine freundliche Bitte, die üblichen Regeln in Zukunft einzuhalten.

Neulinge werden darüber aufgeklärt, wo´s nicht so genau geht, wenn sie sich über die Auslegungen erkundigen.

Wir sind also wirklich alles andere als kleinlich!

Bei meinen Kontrollen will ich wissen, ob derjenige, falls ich ihn nicht sowieso kenne, ein Fangbuch hat.
Ansonsten schau ich ihm kurz zu, unterhalte mich freundlich und gebe auch gerne mal ein paar Tipps.
Dazu gehört auch, hinzuweisen, welche Regeln wirklich eingehalten werden sollten.
Und es ungeschriebene Gesetzte gibt:
Man sollte in der Raubfischschonzeit z.B. nicht den Eindruck erwecken, man wolle sie umgehen...
Sonst kommt da eine explizite Regelung, die dann aber auch absolut bindend ist!
Hat bisher (fast) jeder sofort eingesehen!

Wenn mir dann aber jemand blöd kommt und glaubt, er kann mich verarschen...
Den Spruch mit dem Aquarienkescher ("Da steht nur Kescher, also kann mir keiner was!:vik hab ich vor zwei Wochen WIRKLICH live am Wasser gehört!

Und Kollegen hatten halt ähnliche Diskussionen mit Superschlauen zum Thema Raubfischschonzeit.
Jetzt können die es ganz exakt nachlesen!

Sowas beschließe übrigens nicht ich in Gutherrenmanier, sondern die  Mitgliederversammlung nimmt bei sowas (i.d.R. nahezu einstimmig) einen  Antrag an.

Leider fallen die kleinen unbürokratischen Ausnahmen für diejenigen, die den Sinn der Regelung verstanden haben, damit auch weg!#q

:mWenn eine Einzelperson glaubt sowas provozieren zu müssen, halte ich es für durchaus angebracht, dieser in "Wild Süd Manier" deutlich zu machen, wo der Bartl den Most holt!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Meine Ausführungen sind ein fiktives Beispiel dafür gewesen, was passieren KÖNNTE , falls mir jemand, den ich nur freundlich auf interne Gepflogenheiten, die sonst von allen anerkannt werden, hinweisen will, glaubt blöd kommen zu müssen und mir erklärt, daß er, Dank juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten, im Recht ist...
> 
> Dann WÜRDE er von mir die Hebelgesetze vorgeführt bekommen!



Solange diese internen Gepflogenheiten nirgendwo verbindlich (!) stehen,bleibt er zunächst auch im Recht.
Und das nicht nur fiktiv.

Und ich sage dir auch das die Hebelgesetze da gelegentl.böse nach hinten losgehen können..liegt zwar ca.12 Jahre zurück,ist aber einigen in meinem ehem.Verein noch sehr,sehr unangehm im Kopf.Dort gab man Newbies auch den Hinweis auf den internen kleinen Dienstweg bestimmter-wohlbemerkt ungeschriebener "interner"Gepflogenheiten..bis dann einer der Neuen halt nicht mitzog und sich auf die Gewässerordnung berief,gegen die er mit seiner Handlung eben NICHT verstieß.
Es ging um das Stahlvorfach beim fischen auf Barsche.In der GW stand eindeutig"beim fischen auf Hecht..."

Ok..es gab dann den von dir besagten längeren Hebel(scheinbar länger) und die Verlängerung der Jahreskarte war gegessen und auch gegenüber dem "Frevling"angekündigt.Alles gut,
Vereinsfrieden wieder hergestellt?!

Mitnichten..ca.3 Wochen später,eine andere Gepflogenheit bzw lockere Handhabung bestehender Gesetze(!) durch die Vereinsgemeinschaft war nämlich die Auslegung ab wann ein Köfi auf Hecht tot sei..in diesem Fall war er eigentlich nie tot 

Tja..und dann schauten an einem optimalem Hechtwettertag einige Vereinsmitglieder (einer davon int.Aufseher) plötzlich dumm aus der Wäsche ,als 2 Polizisten+ 1 amtl.best.Aufseher auftauchten und ums einholen der Montagen baten.

Komisch..woher bekamen die wohl den Tip wann einige zu gewohnter Zeit da ihr Vereinsintern geduldetes Süppchen kochen?Rate mal..

Da war dann der vermeintlich längere Hebel in Sekunden plötzlich ganz,ganz kurz geworden.

Und glaub mal..die int.Gepflogenheiten haben den amtlichen nicht die Bohne gekümmert.

Der längere Hebel funktioniert nämlich nur,wenn du dich selbst nicht angreifbar machst.

Das man schlafende Hunde nicht wecken darf,sollte immer für beide Seiten gelten


----------



## Fessje (27. März 2014)

Im Normalfall kann man davon ausgehen, dass nach 6 Monate Gefriertruhe der Köderfisch tot ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Köfis hatten bis zu jenem Bumerangtag da NIE eine Truhe von innen gesehen


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Solange diese internen Gepflogenheiten nirgendwo verbindlich (!) stehen,bleibt er zunächst auch im Recht.
> Und das nicht nur fiktiv.
> 
> Und ich sage dir auch das die Hebelgesetze da gelegentl.böse nach hinten losgehen können..liegt zwar ca.12 Jahre zurück,ist aber einigen in meinem ehem.Verein noch sehr,sehr unangehm im Kopf.Dort gab man Newbies auch den Hinweis auf den internen kleinen Dienstweg bestimmter-wohlbemerkt ungeschriebener "interner"Gepflogenheiten..bis dann einer der Neuen halt nicht mitzog und sich auf die Gewässerordnung berief,gegen die er mit seiner Handlung eben NICHT verstieß.
> ...




Ahahaa, jetzt ist mir klar warum Du die ganze Zeit gegen Vereinsaufseher wetterst :q.

Denkst auch jetzt bist du ein ganz großer weil du Leute angek*ckt hast, die dir eine Angelkarte verwehrt habe, als du nicht nach Vereinsregeln gespielt hast.

Ganz großes Kino#6.

So jemand wie dich will ganz sicher kein Verein haben.

Macht nichts, kannst ja in "amtlichen" Gewässern angeln .

lg


----------



## Black_Scorpion (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Also ich fasse den Post von Ruhrfischer nicht so auf, als dass es sich dabei um ihn handelt...


----------



## Fr33 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Marcus


habe ich was verpasst? habe nicht gelesen, dass er es war.... du?


Aussage ist doch und das gilt fürs Thema: Was niedergeschrieben ist gilt! (Vertragsgegenstand!) und was jmd nach Lust und Laune gerne "hätte" ist und bleibt rechtlich gesehen ein Wunsch, den man nicht nachgeben muss - aber kann!


----------



## GeorgeB (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ruhrfischer hat lediglich einen klassischen Fall von "wer im Glashaus sitzt ...." erzählt. Kein Grund ihn anzugehen.


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Naja so emotional wie er dahinter zu stehen scheint, tippe ich ganz stark darauf das er es war oder zumindest ein "Freund" von ihm .


Aber mal ehrlich das ist doch Ver*rschung von vorne bis hinten...
Wenn es in einem Verein eine Regelung gibt, dass bei Raubfischangeln ein Stahlvorfach zu nutzen ist, dann ist das eben so. Und wenn diese Regelung so formuliert wird "beim Hechtangeln" und dann da jemand rotzfrech mit Drillingsbestückten KuKös fischt und sagt "ich fisch auf Barsch, haha du kannst mir nix.."

Also bitte, da würde ich als Aufseher-, Vorstand oder auch normales Vereinsmitglied auch ärgerlich werden.

lg


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ahahaa, jetzt ist mir klar warum Du die ganze Zeit gegen Vereinsaufseher wetterst :q.
> 
> Denkst auch jetzt bist du ein ganz großer weil du Leute angek*ckt hast, die dir eine Angelkarte verwehrt habe, als du nicht nach Vereinsregeln gespielt hast.
> 
> ...




Solche Leute wollen eher nicht die ertappten Leute im Verein haben.

Ich kenn diese beschriebenen Spielchen von Ruhrfischer auch. Oftmals von den Rentner gegen die jüngeren ausgeführt.
Da wird gemosert wenn man Setzkescher verwendet (kein verbot vorhanden), da wird angeschissen wenn man nach dem Fanglimit weiter angelt, da wird angeschissen wenn man während des Nachtangelverbotes das Gewässer nicht verlässt.

Aber die gleichen Leute angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch auf Hecht, sitzen im Sperrgebiet und angeln, Füttern heimlich Abends an und Tagsüber beschweren se sich über die Karpfenangler mit ihren Boillies usw..

Da würde ich dann nach den ewigen Diskussionen ebenso verfahren wie Ruhrfischer es geschildert hat.

Absolut legitim!

Und wer dann wen im Verein haben will, hat nicht der Vorstand zu entscheiden.


----------



## Fr33 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Jetzt mal by the way:


Da zeigt sich mir aber, wie "treudoof" manche Angler sind und anscheinend vieles billigen, nur das Ruhe und Frieden im Verein herrscht - wobei die Regeln ja eigentlich klar sind. Da kann ja jeder kommen und sich was wünschen... morgen wünscht sich der was, übermorgen der andere.... das geht doch nicht...


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Naja so emotional wie er dahinter zu stehen scheint, tippe ich ganz stark darauf das er es war oder zumindest ein "Freund" von ihm .
> 
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich das ist doch Ver*rschung von vorne bis hinten...
> ...



Wenn wenn wenn...

Ruhrfischer hat nichts von Drillingshaken etc. geschrieben.
Also bitte nicht reininterpretieren was nicht geschrieben wurde.

Solange sich Angler an Recht und Gesetz halten, kann man ihnen nichts. 
Geflogenheiten hin oder her.
Wenn wer von den "Grünen" vorbeischaut kann man sich nicht auf die Gefolgenheiten im Verein berufen.
Das juckt dem Richter anschliessend nämlich nicht.


----------



## ronram (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn wer von den "Grünen" vorbeischaut kann man sich nicht auf die Gefolgenheiten im Verein berufen.
> Das juckt dem Richter anschliessend nämlich nicht.




So sieht es aus.

Wenn man jemanden benachteiligt, weil er zwar gegen keine geltenden Vorschriften verstoßen hat, aber gegen unausgesprochene Regeln, und dann aber selber mit lebenden Köderfischen angelt...also Leichen im Keller hat...und der Benachteiligte davon weiß...


----------



## Andal (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Nur mal so ein Vorschlag, kurz nachzudenken.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr euere Energien einfach mal nicht darauf vergeudet, geltendes und vermeintliches Recht auf Biegen und Brechen durchzuboxen, sondern mal ein bisschen etwas davon an ein gedeihliches und einvernehmliches Miteinander abzugeben?

Wenn alle nur auf ihren Rechten herumpochen, dann kommt es doch zwangsläufig zu Konfrontationen, die sich immer weiter aufschaukeln und sich immer mehr von einem Konsens entfernen.


----------



## ronram (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Andal schrieb:


> ein gedeihliches und einvernehmliches Miteinander




Das wäre schön.
Ich glaube aber, dass es immer wieder zu Konfrontationen kommen wird. Menschen sind nicht (immer) friedlich...


----------



## Andal (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Das ist unbestritten. Aber aus solchen Friktionen lassen sich, guter Wille voraugesetzt, auch wertvolle Synergien schöpfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Gäbe es einfache, nachvollziehbare Regeln und würden die auch vernünftig kontrolliert, wär alles kein großes Problem.

Man kann auch alles verkomplizieren..

Letztlich geht's nur darum, einen Fischbestand zu nutzen, sei es zur Verwertung oder zum "Spaßangeln"..

Dann kann es doch nur drum gehen, dass nicht mehr Fische als verträglich entnommen werden.

Und dass man Fische drinlässt, die für Nachwuchserzeugung wertvoll sein könnten (zu kleine, die noch nicht abgelaicht haben, große, Entnahmefenster). 

Und dann gibt's ebene erlaubte Entnahmemengen (sei es pro Tag/Woche/Monat/Jahr), vom Bewirtschafter festgelegt für seine Gewässer. 

Dies halte ich immer ein.

Diese ganzen Regelungswut (Angeln mit oder ohne Drilling, Dropshot in der Schonzeit vom Hecht/Zander, Boilies ja, Frolic nein oder Frolic nein, Boilies ja, oder Frolic und Boilies nein, aber Pellets ja, füttern nein Futterkorb etc., etc.), ist doch fürn Arsch.

Letztlich geht's drum, wie viel Fisch kommt raus - das muss man kontrollieren und drauf achten.

Jede weitere Regelung führt immer nur dazu, entweder Schlupflochsucher oder Blockwarte zu befriedigen, führt aber zu nix ausser Stress und Streit..

Wers braucht....

Ich halt mich an die Regeln oder lass mich nicht erwischen - vor allem jammer ich dann nicht nachher....


----------



## Fr33 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Sehe ich anders Andal.....


Die Regeln am Gewässer und vorallem an Vereinsgewässer sind meist so geregelt, dass ein Konsenz für alle gefunden wird. Bzw. als Newcomer in Verein habe ich das Regelwerk vorliegen und kann entscheiden ob es zu mir passt oder nicht.


Das Regelwerk ist eine Vertragsbedingung. Dieses ist zwar änderbar - muss aber klar kommuniziert und eben in Vereinen auf der JHV beschlossen werden. In dem Bsp von wegen Hechtangeln und Stahlvorfach ist laut Regelwerk eben beim gezielten Hechtangeln eines zu benutzen. So stehts wohl niedergeschrieben und fertig. Anders sieht es aus, wenn beim Spinnfischen und Raubfischangeln(Ansitz) immer ein Stahlvorfach montiert sein muss.... dann ist die Auslegung klar.


Gerade die Regeln (leider eben aus weit vergangener Zeit und nicht mehr aktuell) sind gerade eben da, dass nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz SEINE Wünsche durchsetzt und sogar meint, andere müssen diesen Folge leisten.


Klar ist ein gutes Untereinander wichtig. Vieles lässt sich ja auch mit den Kollegen klären (vorallem wenns Pille Palle Dinge sind) .....aber rein rechtlich siehts für nen Kontrolleur etc. nicht gut aus, wenn er sich auf "Gentleman Agreements ohne Dokumentation" stützt ....


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ich seh das so im Verein:

Einige wenige haben das sagen (Kontrolleure), der Großteil (Angler/Mitglieder) haben darauf zu hören.

Nun kann es auf beiden Seiten "merkwürdige" Artgenossen geben...

Aber für gewöhnlich zeigt die Zeit und die Vorfälle auf wessen Seite evtl. Fehlvehalten vorherrscht.

Sind alle freundlich und umgänglich gibts auch keine Probleme, so einfach ist das.


Ein Post hat das mit der Anonymität hier und der Realität am Wasser schon sehr gut beschrieben. 

Hier merke ich schon das es viele anonyme "Radikale" gibt, am Wasser gibts das komischerweise nicht so oft...


gl


----------



## magi (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Gerade diese vereinsinternen "Handhabungsweisen" und "Regelauslegungen" für Vereinsmitgleider stehen oft im krassen Widerspruch zu den Bedingungen für Gastangler an dem gleichen Gewässer. Neben den für Gäste oft üblichen Einschränkungen bezüglich der beangelbaren Gewässerstrecke und/oder Methoden (z.B. Nacht-/Bootsangeln nur für Vereinsmitglieder) bzw. Verschärfung von Schonzeiten (z.B. Gastangler dürfen keine Kunstköder während einer oft allg. Raubfischschonzeit verwenden, während Vereinsmitglieder keine Beschränkungen, außer die gesetzlich festgelegten erfahren-d.h. freie Köderwahl, geschonte Fische sind lediglich zurück zu setzen).  Das Problem ist ja zumindest hier im Ruhrgebiet öfter anzutreffen, da viele Gewässer von Vereinen bewirtschaftet/gepachtet sind bzw. in NRW keine allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit mit entsprechendem Köderverbot vorschrieben ist.

Die Situation wird ab und an künstlich verschärft, wenn kurzfristige Änderungen der Mindestmaße etc. vereinsintern getroffen werden. Ich kenne das "Spielchen" hier von der Ruhr. Wenn es gut läuft gibts bei der Ausgabe des Fischereierlaubnisscheins noch ein Infoblatt dazu. Kann man sich aber nicht drauf verlassen. Da staunt man echt nicht schlecht, dass diese Vereien dann oft nicht in der Lage sind die Ausgabestellen mit neuen und aktuellen "Tageskartenblöcken" zu bestücken. Daher sind bei uns (scheinbar) "kleinliche" Fischerreiaufseher eher für die Gastangler ein Problem. 

Daher sollten klar formulierte Regeln und Verbindlichkeiten für alle Beteiligten klar und unmissverständlich sein. Wenn es dann Probleme gibt kann sich keiner rausreden - weder der Kontollierte noch der Kontrollierende. Die scheinbare Willkür und geduldete Auslegung einzelner Aspekte nach eigenen oder auch nach vereinsinternen Regeln- wenn diese den gesetzlichen entgegenstehen - zeigt für mich eine klare Uneignung für Personen in der Funktion eines Fischereiaufsehers, Punkt! Das hat nichts mit Bundesländern zu tun..


----------



## Fr33 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich seh das so im Verein:
> 
> Einige wenige haben das sagen (Kontrolleure), der Großteil (Angler/Mitglieder) haben darauf zu hören.
> 
> ...





So langsam wirds aber lustig - die Kontrolleure haben werder das sagen noch sonst was. Sie haben die Aufgabe, die verbindlichen und fixen Regeln einzuhalten. Bewertungsmaßstab ist die Gewässerordnung, das Fischereigesetz des jeweiligen Landes .... er darf mich zwar gerne freundlich auf was hinweisen - wenn es nirgends steht, dann muss ich mich aber daran nicht halten ...


Freundlicher und netter Umgang hört da sofort auf, wo sich jmd anderes nen Vorteil verschaffen will..... und das haste heute überall.


Das ganze Thema hat auch nix mit kleinlichem Fischereiaufseher zu tun. Er hat eine Vorgabe an die er sich bei der Kontrolle beruft.....


Die Polizei als Kontrollistrument kann auch nicht in der 70er Zone stehen und dich ohne Grund dazu verdonnern nur 40 zu fahren, weil er der Polizist halt gerne hätte


----------



## Lommel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich seh das so im Verein:
> 
> Einige wenige haben das sagen (Kontrolleure), der Großteil (Angler/Mitglieder) haben darauf zu hören.
> 
> ...


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch.

Wenn ein Kontrolleur zu mir hinkommt und bspw. sagt "hör mal, steht zwar nicht in den Regeln aber wir haben uns hier Vereinsintern auf 1kg Futtermenge pro Angler geeinigt" dann bricht mir das keinen Zacken aus der Krone zu sagen "sorry, wusst ich nicht halt ich mich ab jetzt dran" Und dann ist das meistens auch gut. Die Ausreden, andere machen doch auch, bringen dich eh nicht weiter. Mir ist eigentlich auch egal was andere machen, ist deren Sache.


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> So langsam wirds aber lustig - die Kontrolleure haben werder das sagen noch sonst was.



Weiß nicht was daran lustig sein soll, natürlich haben die das sagen, wer denn sonst? Du?


Falls Du am Wasser so reagierst wie hier, wärst du bei uns und auch sonstwo im Verein vermutlich schnell im Abseits...

lg


----------



## Gardenfly (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Pikehunterr schrieb:


> @ Allrounder Ich kann es ja auch verstehen, das man nicht mit den typischen Hechtködern loszieht. Aber ein 2 Cm langer Spinner ist in meinen Augen kein Köder auf den ein Hecht geht.



Hechtköder Nr.1 bei uns, hoffentlich schreddern die deine Papiere.Das ewige Schonzeitumgehen nervt wenn das so weitergeht braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn generelle Angelverbotszeiten kommen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ Marcus, wenn der Rest deiner Truppe so eingestellt ist wie du, dann bleibt bitte auch unter euch!



> Wenn ein Kontrolleur zu mir hinkommt und bspw. sagt "hör mal, steht zwar  nicht in den Regeln aber wir haben uns hier Vereinsintern auf 1kg  Futtermenge pro Angler geeinigt" dann bricht mir das keinen Zacken aus  der Krone zu sagen "sorry, wusst ich nicht halt ich mich ab jetzt dran"  Und dann ist das meistens auch gut. Die Ausreden, andere machen doch  auch, bringen dich eh nicht weiter. Mir ist eigentlich auch egal was  andere machen, ist deren Sache.



Und was ist, wenn er dir sagt das am Wasser nur Rosa Tarnfleck von Gastanglern getragen werden darf? Steht zwar nirgends, aber man hat sich drauf geeinigt! Dann läufst du konsequenterweise auch in solchen Klamotten rum...


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Wenn ein Kontrolleur zu mir hinkommt und bspw. sagt "hör mal, steht zwar nicht in den Regeln aber wir haben uns hier Vereinsintern auf 1kg Futtermenge pro Angler geeinigt" dann bricht mir das keinen Zacken aus der Krone zu sagen "sorry, wusst ich nicht halt ich mich ab jetzt dran" Und dann ist das meistens auch gut. Die Ausreden, andere machen doch auch, bringen dich eh nicht weiter. Mir ist eigentlich auch egal was andere machen, ist deren Sache.




Danke, seht gutes Beispiel.

Ich war auch mal als Gastangler in einem femden Verein angeln. In der GWO war zum Raubfischangeln "raubfischsicheres Vorfach" vorgeschrieben.
Ich fischte UL auf Barsch mit einem Fluorocarbon Vorfach.

Nun kam an Vereinskontrolleur und wies mich darauf hin ich solle bitte Stahlvorfach nehmen, es kam mehrmals vor das große Hechte mit abgebissenen Kukös verendet sind.

Natürlich habe ich freundlich reagiert und es getan.
Und noch ein sehr nettes (laaanges) Gespräch mit ihm übers Angeln und die Welt geführt...

Was hätte es mir auch gebracht mich hier auf den exakten Wortlauf der GWO zu versteifen und einen Streit anzu zetteln?

Geht mir nicht in den Kopf das hier scheinbar so viele Neunmalkluge unterwegs sind die es mit Streit durchgezogen hätten...aber solche Leute kommen damit meist nicht weit.

Evtl. mal drüber nachdenken.


lg


----------



## GeorgeB (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



> Und was ist, wenn er dir sagt das am Wasser nur Rosa Tarnfleck von Gastanglern getragen werden darf?



Der Fred ist in Teilen schon abstrus genug. Wir sollten nicht noch mehr abgleiten.


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Marcus, wenn der Rest deiner Truppe so eingestellt ist wie du, dann bleibt bitte auch unter euch!
> 
> 
> 
> Und was ist, wenn er dir sagt das am Wasser nur Rosa Tarnfleck von Gastanglern getragen werden darf? Steht zwar nirgends, aber man hat sich drauf geeinigt! Dann läufst du konsequenterweise auch in solchen Klamotten rum...




Haha was willst du denn jetzt mit solch einem hohlen Vergleich?

Hast doch gar keine Ahnung wie es bei uns läuft, also sei mal lieber still.

lg


----------



## Fr33 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Du missverstehst mich. Bei deinem Post kam es so rüber, dass die Kontrolleure das sagen haben, indem Sie auf Dinge hinweisen / beharren, die nirgends niedergeschrieben stehen. 
Anders siehts aus, wenn du geschrieben hättest, Sie haben dafür zu sorgen, dass die "geltenden und öffentlichen Spielregeln" eingehalten werden. 


Es kann nicht sein, dass sich ein Kontrolleur Tätigkeiten kritisiert oder bestraft, die öffentlich nicht als verboten deklariert sind.


Das sind Themen, über die redet man in der JHV vor versammelter Mannschaft und stimmt darüber ab ob diese in die Gewässerordnung übernommen werden oder nicht!


Mit dem Vereinsleben habe ich kein Problem. 15 Jahre dabei und auch schon im Vorstand mit gearbeitet.....


ich weiss bis heute nicht was so schwer ist, sich 1x im Jahr als Vorstand die Regularien anzusehen, Punkte zu ergänzen, zu Streichen oder Dinge zu ändern und das ALLEN Mitgliedern im Vorfeld zur Abstimmung zukommen zu lassen?


----------



## TimSchmidt (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Es war eine Wonne dieses Thread durchzulesen, hat mir den morgen versüßt ;-)

Letztlich gibt es doch immer nur aus zwei Sachen Probleme: Erstens, ein FA der sich profilieren will, auch mal das Sagen haben will und mal am längeren Hebel sein möchte.

Auf der anderen Seite der Angler, der jeden Trick, jedes Schlupfloch, jede nicht klare Auslegung von Vorschriften, Regeln oder Gesetzen ausreizt und sich als der schlauste der Schlauen darstellt.

Wenn diese beiden Koryphaen aufeinandertreffen wird es halt ungemütlich, da keiner von seinem hohen Ross runter will, sondern im Bekanntenkreis mit einem "dem da neulich, dem hab ich es gezeigt" sein 2:30 min Bewunderung abgreift.

Ich persönlich verstehe einfach Fragen nicht wie "Darf ich in der Schonzeit von Hecht mit KuKö auf Barsch angeln ?" oder ähnliches. Lasst den Colt doch mal für die paar Wochen im Jahr stecken. Ich muss doch nicht immer alles bis aufs Blut ausreizen. Es heisst "Schon"zeit, also einfach mal Feeder gehen, mal andere Methoden ausprobieren.

Ich konnte bisher alles durch ein nettes Gespräch lösen am Wasser, zur Not geb ich halt klein bei, mir auch egal.

Für Streit oder Ärger ist mir meine Zeit am Wasser viel zu Schade.


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du missverstehst mich. Bei deinem Post kam es so rüber, dass die Kontrolleure das sagen haben, indem Sie auf Dinge hinweisen / beharren, die nirgends niedergeschrieben stehen.
> Anders siehts aus, wenn du geschrieben hättest, Sie haben dafür zu sorgen, dass die "geltenden und öffentlichen Spielregeln" eingehalten werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, da hast Du natürlich recht.

Ich denke solche Kontrolleure halten sich nicht.

Schrieb ja bereits die Zeit und die Vorfälle, die an den Vorstand gehen zeigen, zeigen wer denn nun der "Schuldige" ist.
Der Kontrolleur, der scheinbar nach gut dünken Angler schikaniert oder eben der Angler, der schon mit vielen verschiedenen Kontrolleuren anneinander geraten ist...

Ich wollte mit dem einhalten "ungeschriebener Gesetze" eigentlich mehr sagen, dass selbstverständlich nicht jede Kleinigkeit als Regel in eine GWO aufgenommen werden kann und auch nicht sollte. (Bsp. faires Verhalten am Wasser etc....das kann gar nicht alles als striktes Regelwerk verfasst werden...)

Daher kann und muss ein Vereinskontrolleur in meinen Augen eine gewisse Entscheidungsgewalt haben. Sonst funktioniert das System nicht.

lg


----------



## magi (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ marcus7

Natürlich hast du freundlich reagiert, weil du clever genug bist, um den Wortlaut "raubfischsicheres Vorfach" eigentlich sofort als Stahl-/Titanvorfachpflicht zu verstehen. Die Frage ist nur, warum man dann nicht sofort selbiges benutzt. Hätte auch anders ablaufen können, kommt dann halt auf die Laune/Einstellung des Kontrollierenden an. Gewisse Handlungsspielräume sind ja auch ok, aber warum sich potenziell der Gefahr aussetzen? - gerade als Gastangler


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Haha was willst du denn jetzt mit solch einem hohlen Vergleich?
> 
> Hast doch gar keine Ahnung wie es bei uns läuft, also sei mal lieber still.
> 
> lg



Genauso hohl wie mit dem Futter.

Wäre ein leichtes eine Futterbegrenzung in die Gewässerordnung zu schreiben.
Warum macht man es nicht?

Was machste wenn Kontrolleur kommt und dich auffordert woanders hinzusetzen weil das Onkel Willis Platz ist?
klar geht man dann, setzt dich drei Meter weiter hin.
Pustekuchen, datt is Onkel Hans sein Platz.
Auchnoch ok. 
also fragt man nach wo man sitzen darf.
Hey, dahinten unter den Bäumen...bei den Bullen (Vieh)...da is Platz, da darfste. Musst leider 5 km laufen und über 20 Zäune steigen.
absurd? naja, genauso absurd wenn Angler verprügelt werden weil se auf dem Platz eines anderen Anglers sitzen und dieser dort angefüttert hat.


----------



## Fr33 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ marcus


Okey - dann sind wir beide wieder auf Kurs 


@ Tim


was mir in den Schonzeitthreads immer auffällt.... wir reden immer nur über Hechte, Zander ggf. Barsche und Salmoniden die geschont sind und man ausweichen soll.....


So nun kommt bald der Mai, Juni usw.... da haben viele Friedfische ebenfalls Schonzeit. Ich hab noch nirgends gelesen, dass sich hierfür jmd interessiert und eine anderen Angelart fordert.....


Nur mal so zum Nachdenken..... wird schnell klar, welche Fischarten eig mit Füßen getreten werden ....


----------



## magi (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Berechtigter Einwand von Fr33. Hab noch nie gelesen, dass z.B. Feedern in der Barbenschonzeit verboten oder eingeschränkt ist..


----------



## Lommel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Genauso hohl wie mit dem Futter.
> 
> Wäre ein leichtes eine Futterbegrenzung in die Gewässerordnung zu schreiben.
> Warum macht man es nicht?
> ...


 
Weil man es halt noch nicht reingeschrieben hat.

Ist auch Wurst. Mir ist die Zeit zu schade mich beim angeln rumzustreiten. Wenn du das anders siehst, dann mach mal.


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Weil man es halt noch nicht reingeschrieben hat.
> 
> Ist auch Wurst. Mir ist die Zeit zu schade mich beim angeln rumzustreiten. Wenn du das anders siehst, dann mach mal.



Dann kann man dies per Beilage oder Rundschreiben etc. allen Mitgliedern mitteilen.

Es geht jetzt auch nicht ums Streiten. Aber ein Aufseher/ Kontrolleur kann/ darf nicht willkürlich handeln.


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Genauso hohl wie mit dem Futter.
> 
> Wäre ein leichtes eine Futterbegrenzung in die Gewässerordnung zu schreiben.
> Warum macht man es nicht?
> ...




Ja und jetzt? Was willst Du oder ich dagegen machen?

Richtig...gaaar nix.

Das was Du da beschreibst sind in der Regel kleine Dorfvereine, die von Opa Hans und Konsorten "regiert" werden.

Reguliert sich von alleine, wenn dort niemand angeln möchte...

Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen das unser Verein groß ist, viele zufriedene Mitglieder hat, respektvoll miteinander umgegangen wird, alles tutti.

Wir versuchen das Maß an Regeln so niedrig wie möglich zu halten um niemanden unnötig einzuschränken.

Wenn dann jetzt am Wasser aber wer daher kommt und meint so schlau zu sein gewisse Dinge zu umgehen oder Streit zu suchen oder was auch immer, na dann halte ich es durchaus für richtig und wichtig das ein Kontrolleur oder Vorstand diesen jenigen zurecht weist.

Sonst funktioniert das ganze System einfach nicht.

lg


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann kann man dies per Beilage oder Rundschreiben etc. allen Mitgliedern mitteilen.
> 
> Es geht jetzt auch nicht ums Streiten. Aber ein Aufseher/ Kontrolleur kann/ darf nicht willkürlich handeln.




Man kann einfach nicht alles in Regeln aufschreiben, sehe das doch endlich mal ein.

Reglementiere ich schriftlich auf 1kg pro Tag sind die Karpfenangler im Sommer gekniffen...

Reglementiere ich auf 10kg pro Tag kommt ein Esel der keine Ahnung hat im Winter auf die Idee 10kg reinzuhauen, was alles liegen bleibt...

Da gibt es zig weitere Beispiele...verbiete ich, so schränke ich automatisch Sportsfreunde ein, so ist das nun mal.
Wollen das tatsächlich so viele hier?

Man doch von den Leuten erwarten sich in allen belangen SELBSSTÄNDIG so zu benehmen, dass alles klappt.
Und falls es dabei Querschläger gibt, diese berechtigt zu belehren und bei Sturheit dann eben mit Strafen oder was auch immer zu belegen, wenn es nicht anders geht.

lg


----------



## Lommel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann kann man dies per Beilage oder Rundschreiben etc. allen Mitgliedern mitteilen.
> 
> Es geht jetzt auch nicht ums Streiten. Aber ein Aufseher/ Kontrolleur kann/ darf nicht willkürlich handeln.


 
Ist ja richtig.

Allerdings ist mir noch nie ein Kontrolleur mit rosa Tarnfarben oder Onkel Willi sein Platz gekommen. Ich habe auch noch nie eine Prügelei um einen vorgefütterten Platz erlebt. Insofern verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht ganz.


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig.
> 
> Allerdings ist mir noch nie ein Kontrolleur mit rosa Tarnfarben oder Onkel Willi sein Platz gekommen. Ich habe auch noch nie eine Prügelei um einen vorgefütterten Platz erlebt. Insofern verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht ganz.



Gibt in Herdecke ein aktuelles Beispiel genau dazu.
Da wurde ein Angler unter massiver Gewaltandrohung vom Angelplatz vertrieben.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



magi schrieb:


> Berechtigter Einwand von Fr33. Hab noch nie gelesen, dass z.B. Feedern in der Barbenschonzeit verboten oder eingeschränkt ist..



werden aber auch mit Einzelhaken befischt-sehe auch kaum Stipper die geschonte Fische mit der Begründung-haben zu tief geschluckt abschlagen-schaut mal im Board wie oft das als Legitimation für Entnahme in der Raubfischschonzeit verwendet wird.


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt? Was willst Du oder ich dagegen machen?
> 
> Richtig...gaaar nix.
> 
> ...



Was will der Kontrolleur machen?  

Um was geht es? Geht es um einen Grundsatz oder geht es um einen speziellen Verein mit 1500 MItgliedern?
Wobei dies sogar egal wäre.
In meinem Verein gibt es Kontrolleure die Angler aus dem Schongebiet vertreiben und anschliessend selbst dort angeln.
Mitgliederanzahl. ca. 1000

Dann gibt es Angler in dem Club, die dauernd die Karpfenangler auf den Kieker haben weil mit Boillies geangelt wird (erlaubt), diese aber selber Abends ihre Brotabfälle im See versenken.
Mitgliederanzahl. ca. 1000


----------



## Lommel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gibt in Herdecke ein aktuelles Beispiel genau dazu.
> Da wurde ein Angler unter massiver Gewaltandrohung vom Angelplatz vertrieben.


 
Dann mal die Gegenfrage. Sind die Angler, die mit Gewalt gedroht haben, noch im Verein?

Wird so etwas öffentlich ist der Verein doch erledigt.


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was will der Kontrolleur machen?
> 
> Um was geht es? Geht es um einen Grundsatz oder geht es um einen speziellen Verein mit 1500 MItgliedern?
> Wobei dies sogar egal wäre.
> ...



Engagiere dich, lass dich in der JHV zum Kontrolleur oder in den Vorstand wählen.

Das sind schwarze Schaf-Beispiele die Du da gegeben hast, da muss man was gegen machen, keine Frage.

Aber nun generell zu Konflikten mit Kontrolleuren und Streitereien aufzurufen, frei nach dem Motto " ha, die können mir gar nichts..." ist sicher nicht der richtige Weg.

lg


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Dann mal die Gegenfrage. Sind die Angler, die mit Gewalt gedroht haben, noch im Verein?
> 
> Wird so etwas öffentlich ist der Verein doch erledigt.



Mit Verlaub, das tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Engagiere dich, lass dich in der JHV zum Kontrolleur oder in den Vorstand wählen.
> 
> Das sind schwarze Schaf-Beispiele die Du da gegeben hast, da muss man was gegen machen, keine Frage.
> 
> ...



Wie ich bereits sagte.
Handelt ein Kontrolleur oder auch Vorstand willkürlich (Schikane), muss er mit Gegenreaktionen rechnen.
Handelt ein Kontrolleur nach Recht und Gesetz habe ich kein Problem mit ihm und er auch nicht mit mir.

Wie man in den Wald schreit..


----------



## sonstwer (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hi!

Natürlich können und dürfen Fischereiaufseher willkürlich handeln und entscheiden. Egal, ob es sich um öffentlich oder privat bestellte handelt. 
Im Amtsdeutsch nennt man das "Ermessensspielraum" und ist im Bereich der Ordnungswidrigkeiten rechtlich vollkommen abgedeckt.
Hat aber auch durchaus seine Grenzen, aber nur nach oben!

Und genau das sind diese kleinen Querelen, um die es hier die ganze Zeit geht: Ordnungswidrigkeiten.

Kommt Vorsatz bei der Begehung hinzu (für prinzipiell schonender erachtete Handlandung), wird der Ermessensspielraum nach oben hin ausgeschöpft, also Verschärfend.
Ist es ein Versehen (Kescher vergessen, Unkenntnis "ungeschriebener Regeln") wird der Ermessensspielraum nach unten hin ausgeschöpft.

Alles ganz normal!

Und dann kommen die Leute an, die sich immer gerne im Recht sehen, ich nenne sie gerne "Meinungseigentümer".
Da werden dann Straftaten als Beispiele angeführt, um den Ermessensspielraum auf ein Minimum zu begrenzen.
Z.B. Das Vergraulen durch Gewaltandrohung, Kleidervorschriften, etc.

Haltet euch mal vor Augen: Im Strafrecht gibt es keinen Ermessensspielraum!
Bei einigen ist es sogar strafbar, eine Anzeige zu unterlassen!
Gewaltandrohung ist eine Straftat! Die Forderung nach rosa Flecktarn ebenso, weil es eine Minderheit diskriminieren soll (es müssen nicht immer "gelbe Sterne" sein).

In beiden Fällen: Ermessensspielraum = NULL!

Kommt mal wieder runter von euren hohen Rössern und kommt raus aus euren Löchern, in die ihr euch verkrochen habt.

Ein anständiges Gespräch in freundlichem Ton, gegebenenfalls noch mit Einsicht gepaart (Fehler kann jeder machen), kann immer nur zum Besten für beide Parteien sein und verhindern, daß aus einer OWI eine Straftat wird!

Also Leute, nutzt eure grauen Zellen, denn dazu sind sie da!

Just my 2 Cents (OK, sind schon n paar Euro geworden, aber es lag mir auf dem Herzen!)

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hab grade Angeln abgebrochen (bzw. nicht mal angefangen) wegen Blödheit (meiner!).

Wollte Grundeln fangen gehen, schön etwas Futter angerührt, Maden ausm Kühlschrank, Allroundjacke an , Rute ins Auto und los...

Schön Sonne, sollte was gehen...

Am Neckar angekommen, alles richten und ausm Auto packen, sehe im Hafen die Wapo rumfahren mitm Boot. Instinktiv nach den Papieren greifen... 

Ja, ne, is klar..................

Die sind natürlich noch in der Spinnjacke.....

Man könnte nun ja (da ich die meisten Wapoler kenne) einfach mal Angeln und das Beste hoffen - man hat ja nen Schein, nur zu Hause in der falsche Jacke.

Wenns dann schief geht, dürfte ich mich nicht beschweren über Kontrolleure - ZZ: Zelber Zulschd...

Also wieder einpacken, dabei fluchen, dass die gerade vorbeikommenden, nordisch walkenden älteren Damen überlegten, ob sie die Stöcke auch zur Selbstverteidigung brauchen könnten..

Ab ins Auto und nach Hause.

Hin und zurück über 40 km fürn Arsch - so what?

Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied...

Oder hätte ich es doch probieren sollen und nachher über Kontrolleure schimpfen, weil die nicht einsehen wollten, dass ich ja ne Karte habe, nur in der falschen Jacke???

Karte haben, Entnahmeregeln und -mengen beachten.

Für jeden nachvollziehbar und einsehbar, oder?

Wer sich da nicht dran hält:
Gerne hart bestrafen..

Aber diese ganzen überflüssige Klamaukregeln, um die es hier teilweise geht, dazu siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gäbe es einfache, nachvollziehbare Regeln und würden die auch vernünftig kontrolliert, wär alles kein großes Problem.
> 
> Man kann auch alles verkomplizieren..
> 
> ...


----------



## Gardenfly (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab grade Angeln abgebrochen (bzw. nicht mal angefangen) wegen Blödheit (meiner!).
> 
> Wollte Grundeln fangen gehen, schön etwas Futter angerührt, Maden ausm Kühlschrank, Allroundjacke an , Rute ins Auto und los...
> 
> ...



so mache ich es auch-hatte mal ausversehen vom Aussteller eine Gastkarte für eine  falsche Stecke bekommen-habe ich auch erst am Wasser gesehen-also nur zugesehen wie die anderen Angeln-hätte ja im Geschäft nachsehen müssen,da ich wusste das es 3 verschiedene Strecken gibt.


----------



## sonstwer (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Tja, Thomas,

das kann jedem passieren. Ich hätts auch so gemacht und wäre zurück gefahren, auch wenn der Weg wesentlich weiter für mich gewesen wäre.

Aus dem Grunde habe ich aber auch meine Papiere immer bei den Sachen, die ich immer dabei haben muß zum Angeln.
Nämlich bei Kescher, Messer und "Totschäger". :vik:

Bei mir gehts morgen los, zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch während der hiesigen Hecht/Zander Schonzeit.
KuKö sind erlaubt, und im Gewässer gibts wenig Hecht und Zander. Trotzdem ist Stahl für mich Pflicht und die Widerhaken sind plattgedrückt.

Tight Lines!
LG,
frank


----------



## Fessje (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ sonstwer
Maßband nicht vergessen
Ich habe meine Papiere immer in meiner Angler Tasche damit ich die nicht vergesse


----------



## sonstwer (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hi!

Maßband brauch ich nicht, mein "Totschläger" (Blödes Wort, trifft den Sinn nicht) hat ne Einteilung und verschiedene Schonmaße sind extra markiert.  |supergri

Ansonsten hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht! #6

Angeltaschen hab ich acht Stück, für verschiedene Einsatzgebiete. Welche sollte ich also mit den Papieren bestücken? 

LG,
frank


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@sonstwer 
Bist du dann auch so jemand, der mit nem 50cm knüppel ans wasser geht? Dann trifft der begriff "totschläger" doch zu ^^


----------



## SnakeEater (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Der ist Hechtangler und läuft mit nem Baseballschläger rum, Metermarke und so...


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab grade Angeln abgebrochen (bzw. nicht mal angefangen) wegen Blödheit (meiner!).
> 
> Wollte Grundeln fangen gehen, schön etwas Futter angerührt, Maden ausm Kühlschrank, Allroundjacke an , Rute ins Auto und los...
> 
> ...



Jup, passiert jeden. 
ich durfte auch schonso manche KM zurück fahren.


----------



## sonstwer (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@ neukieler

Da er nur aus Holz (ohne Metallkappe) ist, sinds immerhin 40cm.
Hat zwei Vorteile:
Das Dorsch-Mindestmaß von 38cm passt gut drauf.

Und notfalls ist das Ding auch zur Selbstverteidigung zu gebrauchen. :q

@ SnakeEater

Nahörma!  
Bin stolzer Allrounder!

Aber Berlin bei Nacht ist manchmal auch n heißes Pflaster! 
Da halten sich auch die FA gerne mal zurück, leider.


LG,
frank


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ahahaa, jetzt ist mir klar warum Du die ganze Zeit gegen Vereinsaufseher wetterst :q.
> 
> Denkst auch jetzt bist du ein ganz großer weil du Leute angek*ckt hast, die dir eine Angelkarte verwehrt habe, als du nicht nach Vereinsregeln gespielt hast.
> 
> ...



Mein lieber Marcus..da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen..und das gleich doppelt.

A.Ich wars nicht

B.hatte ich in über 30 Angeljahren noch nie Probleme mit Aufsehern.

Also kannst du wieder ruhig durchatmen und die Vorurteilsschublade schliessen.

Nur mit dem ankaxxen hab ich noch ein Problem..ein Angler welcher gem.GW NICHTS verbrochen hatte ausser gegen den Strom zu schwimmen wird mit Kartensperre schikaniert ,knallt großkotzigen Rechtsignoranten dann pfiffg einen vor den Latz und du sagst dazu ankaxxen ?

Es lebe das dt.Vereinswesen:thumbup:

Nachtrag für die Interessierten..der betreffende damals,zog nicht mit Drillingen los..simple,kleine Twister am Jig..z.T.aufgepeppt mit Federn und Haar aus dem Fliegenfischerzubehör.Heute würde man wohl skirted jigs dazu sagen

Der kam desöfteren mal auf seinen "Pirschgängen" bei uns rum(wir waren da meist zu zweit oder dritt auf Karpfen ansitzen,galten irgendwie auch als Exoten mit dem engl.Kram) und fragte höflich ob er ein paar Würfe machen dürfte.

Durfte er..denn zumeist hing anschl. was an der Leine..sogar hübsche Döbel rausgezaubert.Der hatte echt einen Riecher für seine Beute und den Platz.Vielleicht war das auch der eigentl.Grund für dieses- in einigen aber zu wenigen Augen schikanöse Verhalten der anderen..er fing als Newbie zu gut und zu unkonventionell ?So etwas mag man nämlich nicht überall


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mein lieber Marcus..da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen..und das gleich doppelt.
> 
> A.Ich wars nicht
> 
> ...



Also für mich ist das ankaxxen.

Verpfeife doch keine Angelkollegen bei der Polizei, weil man mir fürs Spinnfischen in der Schonzeit ne Verwarnung gibt...

Charakterlich schwach in meinen Augen, sich dann noch wie ein Kind darüber zu freuen das diese Kollegen Ärger mit der Polizei kriegen.

Bin mir sicher Du bringst die Angelei in Deutschland noch sehr weit voran ;-).

lg


----------



## Sharpo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

I glaub Du redest an Ruhrfischers Kommentar vorbei.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Die Frage ist dennoch durchaus, wo Schlupflochsuchen anfängt:

Wenn man z. B. ein Gewässer hat, an dem ganzjährig jegliche Kukös und Drillinge/Doppelhaken, aber Spinnfischen/aktive Köderführung an sich NICHT verboten sind - und man angelt dann außerhalb (!!) der Schonzeit mit Einzelhaken, Köfi und 7x7-Stahl per Carolina-Rig ---> ist man dann auch ein "Schlupflochsucher?

An solchen Gewässern hat man außer "herkömmlichen" stationären Köfi-Montagen mit EH (Pose/Grund) ja quasi gar keine andere Möglichkeit, wenn man einen Raubfisch fangen will.

Sowas sehe ich dann nicht als Schlupflochsuche an - da hält man sich schließlich ganz genau an das Vorgeschriebene, während es überhaupt NICHT darum geht, die Schonzeit gezielt zu umgehen/auszuhebeln (denn die wird ja einwandfrei beachtet, solange man  aktiv geführte Naturköder-Montagen nicht währenddessen verwendet).

Also eine reine Montage- und keine Schonzeitfrage. Ein Carolina-Rig ist ja schließlich auch nix anderes als eine (bewegte) Grundmontage.

Das Problem ist nur: 

Manche Aufsichtspersonen haben offenbar noch NIE etwas von einem C-Rig gehört bzw. wissen gar nicht, dass sowas überhaupt existiert. Die machen dann aus der Klickerperle einfach mal eigenmächtig einen Kukö.

Da MUSS man dann zwangsweise den "wehrenden Erklärbär" machen, falls das jemand seltsam vorkommen sollte. 

Also direkt vorführen: 

"Schau her: EH, Stahlvorfach, Naturköder - und das alles außerhalb der Schonzeit. Die Perle an sich ist kein Köder (der ist 100 % natürlich, da Köfi), sondern nur ein Reizverstärker und ist selbst nicht mit einem Haken versehen. Sollte also kein Problem sein - verboten sind alle Kukös und Mehrfachhaken. Davon sehe ich hier jedoch nichts".

Es gibt nämlich auch Aufseher, die ein kombiniertes Kukö- und Drillingsverbot einfach mal eigenmächtig mit "allgemeinem Spinnangelverbot" gleichsetzen bzw. dies so auslegen.

Obwohl das nicht explizit in der GWO steht - da müsste dann schon schwarz auf weiß zu finden sein "Spinnangeln und/oder bewegte Naturködermontagen sind ganzährig verboten".

Und in solchen Fällen halte ich eine höfliche Erklärung bzw. Widerrede von Anglerseite durchaus für angebracht.

Denn da frage ich mich dann schon massiv, WER da nicht lesen kann und zudem offenbar nicht unbedingt auf der Höhe der Zeit zu sein scheint - in Kombination mit seltsamer "Selbstverwirklichung".

Denn eigenmächtige Kontrolleurs-Interpretationen dieser Art könnens halt auch nicht sein - auf irgendwas Schriftliches, das für BEIDE Seiten zweifelsfrei gilt, muss man sich schließlich berufen können.

Sonst ist ja gar nicht objektiv feststellbar, wer wirklich was wie falsch  gemacht hat - man ist schließlich kein Hellseher. 

Wenn man das Gewässer und dessen "ungeschriebene" Regeln gar nicht kennt bzw. kennen kann (weil man z. B. als Gastangler dort zum ersten Mal ist und die Karte direkt geholt hat), bleibt einem ja gar nix anderes übrig, als das Geschriebene in der Karte als Benehmensbasis zu nehmen - es wäre schon etwas seltsam, morgens um 5 jemand Zuständigen ausm Bett zu klingeln (falls man ihn denn überhaupt erreichen würde), um mit ihm über potentiell missverständliche Passagen der GWO zu sprechen, um ganz sicher zu gehen.

Woher soll man wissen, wie irgendwer irgendwas womöglich auch noch spontan für sich in seinem Schädel auslegt? Eine GWO hat IMO auch den Sinn, dass Kontrolleuren dadurch vorgeschrieben wird, was sie zu Recht bemängeln dürfen und was nicht. "Reindrücken" nach Belieben kanns halt auch echt nicht sein.

Denn wenn ich mich wie beschrieben genau an die Vorgaben in der Karte halte, seh ichs auch nicht ein, dass das dann jemand "persönlich" verschärft und einen massiv stresst, weil er grade mal Bock drauf hat. 

Wenn man offiziell nix falsch gemacht hat und dazu ruhig und höflich bleibt, gibts auch nix in garstigem Ton zu meckern. Auch in diesem Falle erachte ich eine "belehrende Eigenmeinung" umgekehrt (= von Aufseherseite) als nicht angebracht.

Da kommt bei mir eher der Verdacht auf, dass es da zwar Raubfische gibt, die aber eigentlich von niemand gefangen werden SOLLEN bzw. möglichst großer Misserfolg beim Raubfischangeln erwünscht ist (was ich demjenigen natürlich NICHT   mitteilend unter die Nase reiben würde - sowas kann man in so einer Situation denken, aber sollte es intelligenterweise NICHT aussprechen).

Denn ein wirklich objektiver Grund für Stress = eindeutige Regelverletzung ist in meinen Augen dann nicht feststellbar. Ich finds einfach richtig mies, wenn man sich bewusst an alle vorhandenen Regeln halten WILL und das Schriftliche auch umsetzt, aber dann dennoch nicht in Ruhe angeln kann.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

@sharpo..danke fürs verstehen:thumbup:

Marcus..nochmal

1.Ausserhalb der Schonzeit
2.Stahl war lt.GW nur beim gezielten fischen auf Hecht vorgeschrieben

3.Die Spezis bzw .Vereinsgruppe die ihm einen vom gewünschten(!) Stahl auf Barsch erzählten,waren die gleichen die im Gegenzug mit quietschfidelen Rotaugen auf Hecht loszogen..inkl.dem Vereinsaufseher.Das (und noch anderes)war ja lt.denen schon immer so gehandhabt worden.WIR bestimmen..bleibt ja unter uns.


Ich hätte bei dem Dreck am Stecken als Aufseher einen Teufel getan, anderen die angebl.übl. Wünsche des Vereins mitzuteilen.Da sag ich als Besitzer von Leichen im Keller eher bescheiden guten Tag und guten Fang und gehe dann weiter.

Ich säg mir doch nicht meinen eigenen Ast ab..entweder macht man im Rahmen des Verantwortbaren gemeinsam den inoffiziellen Konsens das JEDER so fischen darf,wie er mag..auf eigenes Risiko.Das bedeutet dann aber auch im Umkehrschluss die Frexxe zu halten,wenn mir der(wohlm.noch ganz und gar legale ) Angelstil meines Nachbarn nicht passt.

Und jetzt du..

PS..unsere damalige Boilie Murmelfischerei war denen ja auch ein Dorn im Auge..blabla..wer weiss was da drin ist,Fische vollfüttern,fangen und zurücksetzen,sülz,laber.

Aber mehr ausser däml.Kommentaren kam da nicht..wir wussten ja was an der Hechtfront so getrieben wird..und die umgekehrt auch.

Und wir wussten und sahen auch, das bei 3 erlaubten Aalruten nach Sonnenuntergang viele plötzlich den Zielfisch wechselten..3.Rute raus und auf Aal..mit Teig

Alles lauter,kleine tolerierte Schweinereien mit gegenseit.Füße stillhalten..aber ein Neuling der eigentlich alles Regelkonform machte,sollte dagegen belehrt,erzogen und über den Tisch gezogen werden.

Nee Leute..SO nicht.


----------



## sonstwer (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Hi!

Stimmt vollkommen.

Ist aber nichts, was sich nicht durch ein Gespräch mit respektvollem Umgang miteinander nicht aus der Welt schaffen ließe.#h

Es ist eben ein großer Unterschied, ob man so |krach: argumentiert, oder so |bigeyes  |kopfkrat  #c reagiert, oder *in der Lage* ist, so #4 zu argumentieren.

Gegen die beiden letzten ist nix zu sagen.

Bei ersterem Fall wirds dann, logischerweise so #x oder so (verdammt, wo ist der Smilie mit dem Hammer?) enden.

Niemals sollte man einen FA sich so #q fühlen lassen.

Ganz schnell steht man dann so :c da.

Ich persönlich preferiere dieses Ende:#g

Genug der Smilie-Exczesse!
Was gibts sonst noch dazu zu sagen, frag ich mich.
Ist doch alles so einfach!

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Ja, ich finde auch dass die in den Vereinen erst mal bei sich selber aufräumen sollten, bevor sie auf andere losgehen...
;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

Nee Thomas..dann greift ja die Praxis ala die "üblichen Verdächtigen waren es " nicht mehr


----------



## Rxlxhx (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie findet ihr kleinliche Fischereiaufseher?*

In der so genannten Wendezeit hat so mancher "Kontrolleur",der einfach nur Mitglied im Verein war,das Seepferdchen direkt im See/Teich gemacht. Natürlich hatte ich den Schein,doch der ein oder andere bekam damals Höhenflüge.


----------

